# Udinese - Milan: 25 agosto 2019 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (17 Agosto 2019)

Al via la Serie A 2019/2020. Il Milan debutta ad Udine contro il padroni di casa. Udinese - Milan si giocherà domenica 25 agosto 2019 alle ore 18.

Dove vedere Udinese - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky ed in streaming su Sky Go a partire dalle ore 18 del 25 agosto.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Molenko (17 Agosto 2019)

Segno della Croce..


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2019)

Biglietto in mano. Speriam bene.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al via la Serie A 2019/2020. Il Milan debutta ad Udine contro il padroni di casa. Udinese - Milan si giocherà domenica 25 agosto 2019 alle ore 18.
> 
> Dove vedere Udinese - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



se queste sono le premesse, mi aspetto il solito pareggino insulso o peggio. 

non segniamo neanche a giocare 3 giorni di fila.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al via la Serie A 2019/2020. Il Milan debutta ad Udine contro il padroni di casa. Udinese - Milan si giocherà domenica 25 agosto 2019 alle ore 18.
> 
> Dove vedere Udinese - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Un entusiasmo...


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2019)

Attenzione perché dopo stasera c'è caso che a Udine saremo questi....

Calabria Musacchio Roma RR
Kessie Biglia Paquetà
Jack
Suso Piatek

il che sarebbe pazzesco e tragicomico, un Milan ambizioso non può andare dietro ancora a gente come Suso, Jack, Kessie e Biglia, la mia paura però è che tappezzeremo il campo in quella maniera per non lasciare fuori la "tanta qualità" dei nostri e c'è sempre sullo sfondo l'ipotesi turco trequartista...
Solo per dirvi quanto navighiamo a vista e quanto pressapochismo ci sia quando vengono sperticate lodi immense per giocatore ridicoli come Suso e i compagni di merende.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Agosto 2019)

Io sono pronto ad accettare una sconfitta. L'allenatore è nuovo, la rosa è più o meno quella mal assortita dello scorso anno, ci son tanti giocatori nuiovi da inserire. Se partiamo subito con le pretese delle vittorie è peggio quindi mettetevi subito l'animo in pace.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io sono pronto ad accettare una sconfitta. L'allenatore è nuovo, la rosa è più o meno quella mal assortita dello scorso anno, ci son tanti giocatori nuiovi da inserire. Se partiamo subito con le pretese delle vittorie è peggio quindi mettetevi subito l'animo in pace.



Ci può stare perdere, per carità, non ci sta essere ridicoli conclamati.
E' diverso.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Attenzione perché dopo stasera c'è caso che a Udine saremo questi....
> 
> Calabria Musacchio Roma RR
> Kessie Biglia Paquetà
> ...



La realtà potrebbe essere peggiore, cioè tipo se presentasse la formazione di stasera


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2019)

Dite quello che volete ma se ci presentiamo con Borini mezz'ala titolare o con Castilcoso davanti è come se la stagione fosse già compromessa in partenza.


----------



## Molenko (18 Agosto 2019)

Dalle parole del Mister giocano quelli di stasera.


----------



## kipstar (18 Agosto 2019)

Jesus non può fare il trequartista imho...
Samu non può fare la seconda punta imho....


----------



## Pit96 (18 Agosto 2019)

La vedo grigia...
Speriamo che la partita col Cesena fosse solo un'amichevole che non dirà niente. 
Ma temo che potremmo rivedere gli stessi problemi del Milan dell'anno scorso
Speriamo che siano solo preoccupazioni infondate


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

Spero che le gambe siano meno pesanti e si inseriscano gli uomini giusti, specie a metacampo, altrimenti sarà durissima.


----------



## mil77 (18 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Attenzione perché dopo stasera c'è caso che a Udine saremo questi....
> 
> Calabria Musacchio Roma RR
> Kessie Biglia Paquetà
> ...



Non saremo questi,per es Chala giocherà di sicuro....jack non giocherà mai titolare....quello che rischia di star fuori è Paqueta...l'allenatore ha detto lo vedo mezzala ma va disciplinato...


----------



## kipstar (18 Agosto 2019)

Cmq mia opinione è che o si vede un cambio di mentalità fin da subito .... Altrimenti sarà durissima per il campionato....
Diffido sempre quando sento dire che ci vuole tempo...
Chi ha tempo non aspetti tempo.....


----------



## Goro (18 Agosto 2019)

L'Udinese è una delle squadre più scarse del campionato, perdere subito punti contro di loro sarebbe l'inizio peggiore possibile.


----------



## davidelynch (18 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al via la Serie A 2019/2020. Il Milan debutta ad Udine contro il padroni di casa. Udinese - Milan si giocherà domenica 25 agosto 2019 alle ore 18.
> 
> Dove vedere Udinese - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



0-3 doppietta di KP.


----------



## danjr (18 Agosto 2019)

Sono certo di un pareggio incolore o di una sconfitta in contropiede gol di lasagna...


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2019)

L'undici di ieri sera sarà palesemente quello contro l'Udinese, lasciamo aperto giusto il dubbio Borini/Kessie e Castillejo/Leao.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Agosto 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'undici di ieri sera sarà palesemente quello contro l'Udinese, lasciamo aperto giusto il dubbio Borini/Kessie e Castillejo/Leao.



Spero decisamente di vedere Leao in campo.


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Spero decisamente di vedere Leao in campo.



Guarda, è l'unico che può sperare giusto perchè Castillejo oltre a non esser una punta è una pippa proprio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Agosto 2019)

Capisco il dover oliare certi meccanismi, ma meglio uno che ha del talento e non sa ancora bene cosa fare, rispetto ad una pippa colossale che magari sa cosa fare ma non da un reale apporto alla partita perché scarso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Agosto 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Cmq mia opinione è che o si vede un cambio di mentalità fin da subito .... Altrimenti sarà durissima per il campionato....
> Diffido sempre quando sento dire che ci vuole tempo...
> Chi ha tempo non aspetti tempo.....



A sto giro giochiamo pure senza coppe, quindi in realtà il tempo dovrebbe essere decisamente minore rispetto al solito.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Agosto 2019)

Se non Leao meglio pure Borini seconda punta di Castillejo. In confronto a Castillejo è un fenomeno.


----------



## Molenko (19 Agosto 2019)

Per come gioca l’Udinese, baricentro basso, difesa a 3 con i due centrali-laterali fisicamente prestanti, presentarsi con Castillejo spalle alla porta sarebbe un autentico suicidio. Scarso per scarso, Silva ha quantomeno il fisico dalla sua.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Agosto 2019)

Nell'ultima amichevole ho visto la squadra meno rapida e brillante di quanto non lo fosse sembrata contro lo United, l'unica giustificazione che riesco a darmi è che in settimana abbiano caricato molto per avere margine più ampio in inverno. 

Cercando di essere più realista possibile, dell'11 titolare visto a Cesena cambierei sicuramente Rodriguez e Castillejo, e mi ripeto ancora: lo svizzero rende il binario mancino monco, inutilizzato, diventa un limite per tutta la manovra e la fase offensiva. Strinic o Calabria sarebbero soluzioni provvisorie migliori, sempre che si voglia davvero sfruttare appieno il nuovo sistema di gioco e le intenzioni di giro palla: non avere sbocchi a sinistra è gravissimo. In attacco abbiamo bisogno di atetismo, fisicità e mobilità che compensi le lacune degli altri, Leao è la mia prima scelta, ma nel caso lo si volesse sfruttare nel secondo tempo come spezza-partita, allora che giochi André Silva, chi sa che la titolarità dell'esordio non lo possa magicamente svegliare: sfruttare il fisico per tenere palla e far salire la squadra è il vantaggio in più che potrebbe derivarne dal preferirlo a Castillejo.

A centrocampo non conosco le reali condizioni di Bonaventura e Krunic, ma interpreto la loro assenza al Manuzzi come un'esigenza di averli pronti dopo la sosta: quando li ho visti sono apparsi entrambi macchinosi, senza nerbo, ed effettivamente schierarli con le gambe non brillanti diventa controproducente e pericoloso. Kessié invece mi è parso più in palla, sarebbe importante averlo a disposizione da subito al posto di Borini.
PS dimenticavo, per me Paquetà potrebbe partire titolare, se si allena bene questa settimana scalzerà sicuramente Hakan.


----------



## Raryof (19 Agosto 2019)

Mi sta venendo il dubbio che sarà 433, così, per dire.

Kessie Biglia Borini
Suso Piatek Calhanoglu

questo perchè semplicemente non abbiamo seconde punte e trequartisti, quindi solo un ******* giocherebbe col "suo" modulo ma giocatori riadattati e asini.
Sempre pronto alle sorprese, vediamo se prima o poi qualcuno su quella panchina lo capirà e non farà finta di farsi andare bene dei giocatori "di qualità" solo perché è appena arrivato o arrivava dalla Sampdoria che sulla carta era una formazione anche più forte di questa roba qui.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma se ci presentiamo con Borini mezz'ala titolare o con Castilcoso davanti è come se la stagione fosse già compromessa in partenza.



E c'era chi diceva che potevamo vendere Kessie senza rimpiazzarlo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Agosto 2019)

Giampaolo ha ancora una settimana per cercare di inculcare almeno 3/4 schemi/movimenti ad un gruppo che per un anno e mezzo è andato avanti a veleno/rabbia/grinta.. è durissima. Normale, TEMO, che metta in campo quelli che ha allenato di più.
Kessie/paqueta/bennacer/duarte/leao praticamente non li ha visti.
Peró partire già con un pari/sconfitta sarebbe dannoso.. per il morale in primis e per un percorso che deve portarci al quarto posto che è già tostissimo sulla carta...


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Attenzione perché dopo stasera c'è caso che a Udine saremo questi....
> 
> Calabria Musacchio Roma RR
> Kessie Biglia Paquetà
> ...



See magari.
Saremo quelli di sabato sera con un bel Borini e uno stupendo Casticoso...


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Agosto 2019)

abbiamo secondo me un calendario favorevole... avere partite troppo complicate subito sarebbe stato un problema. Se riusciamo a stringere i denti e tirare fuori un po' di zebedei udinese brescia e verona sono avversari abbordabili. Al 21 settembre (derby) capiremo che squadra abbiamo in mano e capiremo anche quanto pesa la mano di Giampy.


----------



## unbreakable (21 Agosto 2019)

sono decenni credo che non vinciamo due partite di fila con l'udinese..persino formazioni piu' titolate e piu' forti di questa non hanno vinto nello stesso campionato due volte di fila..poche ilusioni..
anche se l'udinese e' una delle squadre piu' scarse della serie a ma per magia con noi trovano sempre qualcuno che li favorisce , tra utogol e svarioni difensivi.. sara un 1-1 come al solito


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> sono decenni credo che non vinciamo due partite di fila con l'udinese..persino formazioni piu' titolate e piu' forti di questa non hanno vinto nello stesso campionato due volte di fila..poche ilusioni..
> anche se l'udinese e' una delle squadre piu' scarse della serie a ma per magia con noi trovano sempre qualcuno che li favorisce , tra utogol e svarioni difensivi.. sara un 1-1 come al solito



Sarà la classica partita da zero a zero, brutta...che vinciamo uno a zero se Suso s'inventa qualcosa...oppure che perdiamo uno a zero se loro azzeccano un bel contropiede...ad ogni modo sarò allo stadio, a soffrire...


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2019)

*Le probabili formazioni di Udinese e Milan, ad oggi

Udinese (3-4-2-1): Musso; Rodrigo Becao, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Ter Avest, Mandragora, Fofana, Stryger Larsen; Pussetto, De Paul; Lasagna.

Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié (Borini), Biglia, Calhanoglu (Paquetà); Suso; Piatek, Castillejo*


----------



## varvez (21 Agosto 2019)

Ma RR deve giocare per forza? Meglio Strinic a questo punto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Agosto 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ma RR deve giocare per forza? Meglio Strinic a questo punto



spesso rimango stupito dalle cose che scrivete pur di infangare giocatori che odiate. Strinic non vede il campo da praticamente un anno, bisogna ancora capire se sia in grado di giocare ancora a calcio decentemente e tu suggeriresti di buttarlo in campo al posto di Rodriguez.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Udinese e Milan, ad oggi
> 
> Udinese (3-4-2-1): Musso; Rodrigo Becao, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Ter Avest, Mandragora, Fofana, Stryger Larsen; Pussetto, De Paul; Lasagna.
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié (Borini), Biglia, Calhanoglu (Paquetà); Suso; Piatek, Castillejo*



.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Udinese e Milan, ad oggi
> 
> Udinese (3-4-2-1): Musso; Rodrigo Becao, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Ter Avest, Mandragora, Fofana, Stryger Larsen; Pussetto, De Paul; Lasagna.
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié (Borini), Biglia, Calhanoglu (Paquetà); Suso; Piatek, Castillejo*



comunque l' Udinese è scarsa forte, tiri via De Paul e c'è il nulla totale. Per me se parte De Paul sono proprio ultimi delle squadre di A (neopromosse a parte).


----------



## kipstar (21 Agosto 2019)

guardando le formazioni .... anche con i nostri bei problemi... mi aspetto di essere superiore e di avere il controllo della partita e attaccare. poi se si vince bene o male si vedrà....


----------



## davidelynch (21 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Udinese e Milan, ad oggi
> 
> Udinese (3-4-2-1): Musso; Rodrigo Becao, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Ter Avest, Mandragora, Fofana, Stryger Larsen; Pussetto, De Paul; Lasagna.
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié (Borini), Biglia, Calhanoglu (Paquetà); Suso; Piatek, Castillejo*



Vi prego, non fatemi smadonnare subito alla prima.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Udinese e Milan, ad oggi
> 
> Udinese (3-4-2-1): Musso; Rodrigo Becao, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Ter Avest, Mandragora, Fofana, Stryger Larsen; Pussetto, De Paul; Lasagna.
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié (Borini), Biglia, Calhanoglu (Paquetà); Suso; Piatek, Castillejo*



Speriamo bene. Sarà la solita sofferenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Udinese e Milan, ad oggi
> 
> Udinese (3-4-2-1): Musso; Rodrigo Becao, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Ter Avest, Mandragora, Fofana, Stryger Larsen; Pussetto, De Paul; Lasagna.
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié (Borini), Biglia, Calhanoglu (Paquetà); Suso; Piatek, Castillejo*



Ma quant'è brutta l'udinese??
Se allestiamo una squadra noi di milan world li battiamo pure noi.


----------



## Goro (21 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Udinese e Milan, ad oggi
> 
> Udinese (3-4-2-1): Musso; Rodrigo Becao, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Ter Avest, Mandragora, Fofana, Stryger Larsen; Pussetto, De Paul; Lasagna.
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié (Borini), Biglia, Calhanoglu (Paquetà); Suso; Piatek, Castillejo*



Ci pensa Chalanoglu...


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque l' Udinese è scarsa forte, tiri via De Paul e c'è il nulla totale. Per me se parte De Paul sono proprio ultimi delle squadre di A (neopromosse a parte).



Non sono d'accordo. Musso Samir Mandragora Fofana Pussetto Lasagna sono tutti ottimi giocatori per una squadra con le ambizioni dell'Udinese.
Sono naturalmente da metà destra della classifica ma non sono tra le più deboli secondo me.
Alcuni dei nomi che ho menzionato (Pussetto su tutti) sono elementi che hanno un buon potenziale.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2019)

Le probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Udinese e Milan, ad oggi
> 
> Udinese (3-4-2-1): Musso; Rodrigo Becao, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Ter Avest, Mandragora, Fofana, Stryger Larsen; Pussetto, De Paul; Lasagna.
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié (Borini), Biglia, Calhanoglu (Paquetà); Suso; Piatek, Castillejo*



Da qui a domenica potrebbero esserci molto cambiamenti in entrambe le formazioni.

L'Udinese è una squadra che gioca piuttosto male ma è una formazione insidiosa. Dietro sono macchinosi ma atleticamente molto aggressivi, a metà campo hanno Mandragora che è il regista e l'elemento di maggiore qualità, attorno a lui giocano Fofana De Paul e Pussetto tra mediana e trequarti che sono elementi molto dinamici e aggressivi.
Davanti hanno Lasagna che è bravissimo ad aggredire la profondità e nel gioco di sponda, anche se non è certo un finalizzatore.
In panchina hanno Nestorovski che secondo me avrà un ruolo importante nella stagione perchè bilancia come caratteristiche i difetti di Lasagna.

Giocheranno bassi, facendo tanta densità a metà campo e pressando forte, finchè reggerà il fiato. Dietro meneranno come fabbri, con marcature dedicate e a uomo. Davanti aspetteranno i nostri errori e cercheranno di colpirci alle spalle di Biglia sulla trequarti (soprattutto con De Paul e Pussetto, che è molto veloce) e imbeccare Lasagna in verticale se noi come prevedibile attaccheremo in avanti con la linea alta.

Mi aspetto una partita molto insidiosa, l'Udinese ha proprio le caratteristiche per metterci in difficoltà.
Potrebbero commettere molti errori nella gestione della palla, vedremo se sapremo approfittarne.

Noi siamo un enigma perchè se gioca la squadra di Cesena rischiamo la figuraccia, se faremo dei cambiamenti di formazione (come spero) dovremo vedere chi e come.

Per la cronaca: Tudor è subentrato alla 29esima giornata e ha fatto un ottimo score:
6 vittorie
3 pareggi
2 sconfitte (esterne con Roma e Atalanta)

L'Udinese non è un avversario così scarso come lo si vuol far credere.


----------



## varvez (21 Agosto 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> spesso rimango stupito dalle cose che scrivete pur di infangare giocatori che odiate. Strinic non vede il campo da praticamente un anno, bisogna ancora capire se sia in grado di giocare ancora a calcio decentemente e tu suggeriresti di buttarlo in campo al posto di Rodriguez.


Ha fatto la preparazione no? Non è arruolabile? Chiedo. Con RR abbiamo una corsia di sinistra totalmente bloccata, cosa poco saggia in un 4-3-1-2. Inoltre non lo odio ma lo ritengo inadatto al calcio moderno.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset



.


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Agosto 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> abbiamo secondo me un calendario favorevole... avere partite troppo complicate subito sarebbe stato un problema. Se riusciamo a stringere i denti e tirare fuori un po' di zebedei udinese brescia e verona sono avversari abbordabili. Al 21 settembre (derby) capiremo che squadra abbiamo in mano e capiremo anche quanto pesa la mano di Giampy.



In che senso complicato?
Se intendi dal punto di vista caratteriale concordo con te.
Se ragioniamo da un punto di vista di calendario,affrontare le grandi subito è la cosa migliore perchè hai poi modo di recuperare i punti persi


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset



*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma
Calabria
Musacchio
Romagnoli
Rodriguez
Borini (Kessie)
Biglia
Calhanoglu
Suso
Piatek
Castillejo (Leao)*


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Calcio spettacolo


----------



## robasten (22 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Degli 11 salvo solo Piatek, 
se qualcuno si risvegliasse dopo 10 anni
penserebbe che si giochi Udinese Spal
ci è rimasto solo il nome e i ricordi


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Della formazione sarà interessante capire la scelta tra borini e kessie e tra castillejo e Leao. Il resto è scontato e diciamo pure logico.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Agosto 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> In che senso complicato?
> Se intendi dal punto di vista caratteriale concordo con te.
> Se ragioniamo da un punto di vista di calendario,affrontare le grandi subito è la cosa migliore perchè hai poi modo di recuperare i punti persi



sì siamo d'accordo, da un certo punto di vista è come dici tu. Però, visto la nostra situazione e visto che bisogna rodare la squadra e farle assimilare i concetti di Giampaolo, secondo me meglio farlo con squadre abbordabili. Teniamo anche conto del fatto che verso ottobre/novembre le grandi cominciano a giocare due partite a settimana e entrano in difficoltà e/o sono soggette a turnover.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Agosto 2019)

robasten ha scritto:


> Degli 11 salvo solo Piatek,
> se qualcuno si risvegliasse dopo 10 anni
> penserebbe che si giochi Udinese Spal
> ci è rimasto solo il nome e i ricordi


solo piatek ?


----------



## andreima (22 Agosto 2019)

Ora farà giocare chi avrà gamba e starà bene. Non penso metta in campo gente non al massimo solo per far capire che ha la formazione finale in testa


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2019)

Probabili formazioni secondo Sky


----------



## mark (22 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Sky



Quindi alla fine toglie solamente il meno peggio (borini), lasciando l’inutile castillejo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Agosto 2019)

Per me un pareggio ci può stare.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Sky



Sarebbe la squadra della stagione scorsa con Castillejo al posto di Jack/Paqueta e un paio di giocatori messi fuori ruolo. In pratica, nell'attesa dell'inserimento dei nuovi, siamo peggiorati. Non capisco davvero cosa si aspettino da una squadra simile.

Onestamente mi aspetto molti cambiamenti dopo il primo tempo tragicomico di Cesena.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2019)

2 cose sono sicure come la morte:

- la presenza delle 2 mogli
- gli infarti che mi farà venire questa difesa.

per il resto vedremo chi giocherà


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Sky



L'udinese è inguardabile ed è allenata da una fattispecie di allenatore.
Li asfaltiamo.
In difesa hanno fabbri , in mezzo al campo l'ignoranza calcistica di fofana regna sovrana e davanti hanno mezzi giocatori.
Si salva giusto de paul ma è un pò anarchico nel suo modo di fare gioco.
Quest'anno retrocedono.


----------



## robasten (22 Agosto 2019)

Mercato ad oggi
uscite 104 mln
entrate 33 mln
bilancio meno 71 mln

tutto questo per schierare la stessa formazione dello scorso anno?
Speriamo bene


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Sky



*Designato Pasqua. VAR Giacomelli.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Pasqua. VAR Giacomelli.*



Giacomelli al VAR. Finita.


----------



## Raryof (22 Agosto 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Giacomelli al VAR. Finita.



Il romanista al Var, il Var durerà un po' più del solito quando è a sfavore, logicamente.


----------



## Marcolollo89 (23 Agosto 2019)

Non mi capacito come sia possibile rivedere la squadra dello scorso anno, con l'aggiunta di Biglia al posto di un "discreto" Bakayoko. Secondo me se partiremo cosi, a fine primo tempo Giampaolo farà almeno 2 sostituzioni.


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2019)

Paquetà perchè non parte titolare? Che ci fa quel cesso ambulante di chalanoglu ancora ?


----------



## Molenko (23 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'udinese è inguardabile ed è allenata da una fattispecie di allenatore.
> Li asfaltiamo.
> In difesa hanno fabbri , in mezzo al campo l'ignoranza calcistica di fofana regna sovrana e davanti hanno mezzi giocatori.
> Si salva giusto de paul ma è un pò anarchico nel suo modo di fare gioco.
> Quest'anno retrocedono.



Sì, amico mio, ma per come giochiamo faranno la partita che saranno in grado di fare: difesa bassa e stretta e Pussetto e Lasagna a combattere coi nostri centrali. Va bene l’ottimismo (lo preferisco a chi dice che perderemo sicuramente), peró vedo una partita molto combattuta.


----------



## Federer90 (23 Agosto 2019)

Biglia ha il solito problema agli adduttori, secondo la gazzetta come regista dovrebbe giocare calhanoglu


----------



## Boomer (23 Agosto 2019)

Federer90 ha scritto:


> Biglia ha il solito problema agli adduttori, secondo la gazzetta come regista dovrebbe giocare calhanoglu



L'avevo detto che si sarebbe infortunato subito. Giocatore finito fisicamente.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2019)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS

Donnarumma
Calabria
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Borini
Calhanoglu
Paquetà
Suso
Castillejo
Piatek*


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'udinese è inguardabile ed è allenata da una fattispecie di allenatore.
> Li asfaltiamo.
> In difesa hanno fabbri , in mezzo al campo l'ignoranza calcistica di fofana regna sovrana e davanti hanno mezzi giocatori.
> Si salva giusto de paul ma è un pò anarchico nel suo modo di fare gioco.
> Quest'anno retrocedono.



In 10 partite con Tudor:
5 vittorie
3 pareggi tra i quali Milan e Inter
2 sconfitte esterne con Roma e Atalanta

Secondo me li sottovalutate in modo clamoroso.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Quel centrocampo verrà saltato come se ci fossero dei birilli in mezzo al campo.


----------



## koti (23 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Ma perché Borini e non Kessie? Follia.


----------



## zlatan (23 Agosto 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma perché Borini e non Kessie? Follia.



Ha detto che deve entrare nei meccanismi.. Bah...


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Togliete subito dal campo Borini e Castillejo


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2019)

avrò dei problemi con sky. 

se qualcuno potesse aiutarmi scrivendomi in privato, mi farebbe un favore.

grazie


----------



## cris (23 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



No dai, ti prego Gianpaolo


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Agosto 2019)

Federer90 ha scritto:


> Biglia ha il solito problema agli adduttori, secondo la gazzetta come regista dovrebbe giocare calhanoglu



Ahahahha... Che rottame


----------



## sette (23 Agosto 2019)

non credo che avrò lo stomaco per guardare la partita, felice di essere smentito


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2019)

Finalmente si passa al campo di calcio speriamo in una vittoria convincente, sto clima negativo mi sta innervosendo parecchio.
Ma poi ricordo che i più, tranne qualcuno contato sulle dita di una mano, erano tutti elettrizzati dal duo cafone+incompetente e allora mi calmo.


----------



## Jino (23 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> non credo che avrò lo stomaco per guardare la partita, felice di essere smentito



pensa che ho speso 60 euri io...


----------



## sette (23 Agosto 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> pensa che ho speso 60 euri io...



che vuoi che ti dica: complimenti


----------



## Jino (23 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> che vuoi che ti dica: complimenti



Me li merito davvero, non è da tutti andare a vedere una mediana Chala, Paquetà e Borini....quando ci infileranno in un paio di contropiedi in una mediana inesistente...spero siano sparate giornalistiche, perchè un centrocampo composto da due trequartisti ed una punta è una cosa che manco Guardiola azzarderebbe....


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In 10 partite con Tudor:
> 5 vittorie
> 3 pareggi tra i quali Milan e Inter
> 2 sconfitte esterne con Roma e Atalanta
> ...



La coda dello scorso campionato è stata molto particolare.
Non mi soffermerei più di tanto su questi risultati e queste statistiche.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Sì, amico mio, ma per come giochiamo faranno la partita che saranno in grado di fare: difesa bassa e stretta e Pussetto e Lasagna a combattere coi nostri centrali. Va bene l’ottimismo (lo preferisco a chi dice che perderemo sicuramente), peró vedo una partita molto combattuta.



Ma io non sono ottimista, io sono convinto che vinciamo e pure bene ;-)
Cosi come sono stra convinto che l'udinese sia una squadraccia.
E' retrocesso l'empoli ma l'udinese era ed è molto molto peggio.


----------



## bmb (23 Agosto 2019)

Tra 48 ore saremo già in default da bestemmie. Non vedo l'ora


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La coda dello scorso campionato è stata molto particolare.
> Non mi soffermerei più di tanto su questi risultati e queste statistiche.



Coda... parliamo di più di metà del girone di ritorno, con un calendario peraltro anche difficile.

Con questo parliamo di una squadra da metà destra ma non così scarsa come leggo dai commenti, per nulla.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Me li merito davvero, non è da tutti andare a vedere una mediana Chala, Paquetà e Borini....quando ci infileranno in un paio di contropiedi in una mediana inesistente...spero siano sparate giornalistiche, perchè un centrocampo composto da due trequartisti ed una punta è una cosa che manco Guardiola azzarderebbe....



I soldi per il Milan sono sempre ben spesi a prescindere.
Poi purtroppo si sa come siamo messi, basta non illudersi.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Coda... parliamo di più di metà del girone di ritorno, con un calendario peraltro anche difficile.
> 
> Con questo parliamo di una squadra da metà destra ma non così scarsa come leggo dai commenti, per nulla.



E' stata una reazione più nervosa che altro, con tanti punti ottenuti badando a determinazione, voglia , applicazione ma di concetti calcistici tudor ha portato zero.
Per me l'udinese è da anni una delle peggiori espressioni del nostro calcio.
Un club privo di identità e di senso di appartenenza, un'accozzaglia di giocatori che arrivano da ogni parte del mondo presi col solo fine di tramutarli in plus valenze nel giro di due anni.
Una squadra molto fisica e muscolare ma che di qualità ne esprime poca.
Delle volte rabbrividisco nel vedere tra campo e panchina un italiano se va bene, delle volte non ho visto nemmeno quello.
Si salvano da anni solo perchè trovano compagini ancora più disperate.
L'udinese che ammiravo e tifavo era quella che si scopriva i giovani ma poggiava le basi del progetto su gente come poggi, russotto, bia, manfredini, locatelli, bia, pierini, turci, calori, giannichedda , ecc ecc.
Questa udinese non la tifo, non la ammiro e non mi piace.
Il calcio che esprime è figlio dei sentimenti che ci mette : zero.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' stata una reazione più nervosa che altro, con tanti punti ottenuti badando a determinazione, voglia , applicazione ma di concetti calcistici tudor ha portato zero.
> Per me l'udinese è da anni una delle peggiori espressioni del nostro calcio.
> Un club privo di identità e di senso di appartenenza, un'accozzaglia di giocatori che arrivano da ogni parte del mondo presi col solo fine di tramutarli in plus valenze nel giro di due anni.
> Una squadra molto fisica e muscolare ma che di qualità ne esprime poca.
> ...



Codesto è un discorso molto generico e personale.
Sulla politica dei Pozzo ci sono tante cose da dire, ma tutto parte dal fatto che adesso il loro primo club è il Watford per ovvi motivi, l'Udinese è la seconda squadra.

Però non sono d'accordo sulla valutazione della squadra. La scorsa stagione hanno lanciato diversi nuovi che hanno messo del tempo per adattarsi, finendo poi la stagione in crescendo. Tra Mandragora Pussetto De Paul Lasagna Samir Barak (rotto però) Musso hanno elementi di qualità e ci sapranno colpire nei nostri punti deboli. 

La mia idea sulla partita che ci attende l'ho scritta qualche commento sopra.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Codesto è un discorso molto generico e personale.
> Sulla politica dei Pozzo ci sono tante cose da dire, ma tutto parte dal fatto che adesso il loro primo club è il Watford per ovvi motivi, l'Udinese è la seconda squadra.
> 
> Però non sono d'accordo sulla valutazione della squadra. La scorsa stagione hanno lanciato diversi nuovi che hanno messo del tempo per adattarsi, finendo poi la stagione in crescendo. Tra Mandragora Pussetto De Paul Lasagna Samir Barak (rotto però) Musso hanno elementi di qualità e ci sapranno colpire nei nostri punti deboli.
> ...



E' una squadraccia.
Il pericolo che corriamo , vero e unico a mio parere, è che l'udinese col suo atteggiamento e il suo 'stile' possa sporcare la partita portandola su binari a noi non congeniali.
Ma se la mettiamo su binari calcistici più puliti, qualitativi e tecnici figurati se dobbiamo aver paura dell'udinese.
Lo so che l'udinese ha armi per farci male, questo è chiaro, ma dipende da noi.
Il talento maggiore lo abbiamo noi.
L'udinese quindi ,morale della favola , non mi fa paura.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' una squadraccia.
> Il pericolo che corriamo , vero e unico a mio parere, è che l'udinese col suo atteggiamento e il suo 'stile' possa sporcare la partita portandola su binari a noi non congeniali.
> Ma se la mettiamo su binari calcistici più puliti, qualitativi e tecnici figurati se dobbiamo aver paura dell'udinese.
> Lo so che l'udinese ha armi per farci male, questo è chiaro, ma dipende da noi.
> ...



Bah per me anche se abbiamo qualità noi non abbiamo equilibrio per cui traballeremo tutta la partita e ogni volta che sbaglieremo i tempi rischieremo di subire goal.

Sorvolo poi sul nostro reparto offensivo...

Vedremo. Per me sarà una partita dura e se non la gestiranno con intelligenza corriamo seri rischi di farci male.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah per me anche se abbiamo qualità noi non abbiamo equilibrio per cui traballeremo tutta la partita e ogni volta che sbaglieremo i tempi rischieremo di subire goal.
> 
> Vedremo. Per me sarà una partita dura e se non la gestiranno con intelligenza corriamo seri rischi di farci male.



0-2 e tutti a casa.

dai , vi devo tirar su??
Siamo all'alba del nuovo anno e non si possono avere paure e ansie ma solo gioia e ottimismo.
A smadonnare si fa sempre in tempo.


----------



## shevchampions (23 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Non ci posso credere che non abbiamo in rosa nessuno che possa garantire una prestazione migliore di quella che farà Borini, soprattutto se schierato mezzala, a cui mi pesa solamente l'idea di doverci assistere. Questa squadra fa acqua da tutte le parti, dai terzini al centrale di difesa, dalle mezzali al trequartista e all'attacco di bassa lega. Giocare con Udinese e Brescia prima della fine del mercato non so se sia un bene, permetterebbe di ingranare come di farci adagiare su questa rosa in caso di successo.

Al momento, rosa inferiore a quella dell'anno scorso, poco da dire. Chissà quanto possa fare la differenza l'allenatore, sperando che la faccia la dirigenza nei prossimi 10 giorni. Altra stagione di grande sofferenza e tanta mediocrità, speriamo almeno di divertirci. Previsione: lotta al sangue con Roma e Lazio per il 4 posto, da un ottimista.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 0-2 e tutti a casa.
> 
> dai , vi devo tirar su??
> Siamo all'alba del nuovo anno e non si possono avere paure e ansie ma solo gioia e ottimismo.
> A smadonnare si fa sempre in tempo.



No no niente paure né ansie, quelle mai.
È quello che penso.
Mi aspetto una partita dura e rischiamo grosso. 
Sarà così fino a dopo la sosta, sperando che per quel tempo avremo una squadra molto diversa da questa.


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Agosto 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> No dai, ti prego Gianpaolo



e cosi arriva la realta, stessa squadra del l'anno scorso..tutto un bluff


----------



## Raryof (24 Agosto 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> e cosi arriva la realta, stessa squadra del l'anno scorso..tutto un bluff



Pensa che roba se ci bucano e smettiamo di giocare.. questi si metteranno dietro e ciao.
Ho come la sensazione che con quegli interpreti sarà un sogno fare pressing alto e non far giocare gli avversari, ergo rimane solo il veleno e il catenaccio.
Uno dei motivi per cui si sarebbe dovuto smantellare mezza squadra e fare almeno un colpo importante nei ruoli chiave.. quei ruoli che rimarranno invariati con giocatori in uscita e poi tenuti.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma se ci presentiamo con Borini mezz'ala titolare o con Castilcoso davanti è come se la stagione fosse già compromessa in partenza.





Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Ciaone! Tristezza infinita...


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2019)

Le formazioni di Udinese e Milan secondo la GDS


----------



## bmb (24 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Udinese e Milan secondo la GDS



La panchina è più competitiva dell'11 titolare


----------



## jumpy65 (24 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Udinese e Milan secondo la GDS


Se mettessimo quelli che sono indicati al 40% nei ballottaggi cioè Kessie e Leao la squadra mi piacerebbe di più e sarebbe a mio avviso più competitiva. Sia Borini che Castillejo mi sembra possano rendere di più come subentri. Buone opzioni in panchina. Mi piace...forza ragazzi


----------



## Swaitak (24 Agosto 2019)

ottimo la formazione dell'anno scorso senza Baka e Kessie ,andiamo bene


----------



## kipstar (24 Agosto 2019)

La squadra è con il mister dall'8 luglio. A Cesena mi sembrava di vedere il Milan dell'anno scorso.....a Udine mi aspetto di vedere grandi cambiamenti rispetto all'anno scorso per quanto riguarda gioco ed atteggiamento.....poi gli interpreti sono importanti....ma se non hai cambiato altri aspetti non se ne esce.....


----------



## Boomer (24 Agosto 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ottimo la formazione dell'anno scorso senza Baka e Kessie ,andiamo bene



Bakayoko con Giampaolo non avrebbe mai giocato. Un giocatore che con la sua idea di gioco non ha niente a che fare. Detto questo , come ogni anno , siamo sempre i più sfortunati. Coppa America e Coppa d'Africa + un infortunio stupido hanno impedito ad alcuni nuovi / vecchi di essere pronti dalla prima di campionato.


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Pensa che roba se ci bucano e smettiamo di giocare.. questi si metteranno dietro e ciao.
> Ho come la sensazione che con quegli interpreti sarà un sogno fare pressing alto e non far giocare gli avversari, ergo rimane solo il veleno e il catenaccio.
> Uno dei motivi per cui si sarebbe dovuto smantellare mezza squadra e fare almeno un colpo importante nei ruoli chiave.. quei ruoli che rimarranno invariati con giocatori in uscita e poi tenuti.



Io speravo almeno di non avere certi giocatori piu nella squadra tipo Borini, Rodriguez e Chalanoglu per poi vedere questi titolari la 1 giornata del nuovo campionato. Mi dispiace tanto.


----------



## Ambrole (24 Agosto 2019)

Comunque la nostra formazione ê orrenda, ma quella dell udinese.....non si può non vincere


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Deluso da questa formazione e da questo mercato. Presentarsi con la stessa formazione di Maggio alla prima di campionato è ingiustificabile, a prescindere da infortuni o da altre scusanti.
Dopo 3 anni ancora andiamo in giro con Cahlanoglu e Borini titolari, spero in qualche rinforzo entro la fine del mercato, altrimenti lottare per un posto per l'Europa League sarà durissima.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Udinese e Milan secondo la GDS



Il gol di lasagna non è nemmeno quotato...


----------



## Boomer (24 Agosto 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Deluso da questa formazione e da questo mercato. Presentarsi con la stessa formazione di Maggio alla prima di campionato è ingiustificabile, a prescindere da infortuni o da altre scusanti.
> Dopo 3 anni ancora andiamo in giro con Cahlanoglu e Borini titolari, spero in qualche rinforzo entro la fine del mercato, altrimenti lottare per un posto per l'Europa League sarà durissima.



I giocatori di Mirabilia andranno tutti via a P0.


----------



## Molenko (24 Agosto 2019)

Speriamo che la notte porti consiglio a Giampaolo, e domani si veda Kessie titolare.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Udinese e Milan secondo la GDS



.


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Borini Chalanoglu Castellitto Dario Bandiera Sugo, che dio ce la mandi buona.


----------



## MassimoRE (24 Agosto 2019)

Qualcuno mi spiega perché non gioca Kessie?


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Deluso da questa formazione e da questo mercato. Presentarsi con la stessa formazione di Maggio alla prima di campionato è ingiustificabile, a prescindere da infortuni o da altre scusanti.
> Dopo 3 anni ancora andiamo in giro con Cahlanoglu e Borini titolari, spero in qualche rinforzo entro la fine del mercato, altrimenti lottare per un posto per l'Europa League sarà durissima.



Non ho visto le partite di oggi ma devo dire che quest'anno sarà quasi impossibile arrivare tra le prime 6, le romane sempre rognose, la Roma poi dopo un anno storto non topperà ancora, la Lazio non ha venduto Savic, l'Atalanta farà tesoro della Champions e sarà tosta come sempre, la Fiorentina è quella squadra tutto attacco e scorribande simil Atalanta che quando gioca ti fa divertire, squadra molto inglese ma con caratteristiche che ci faranno soffrire.
Non vedo come si possa pensare di puntare ai "piani alti" con 3-4 mesi di zero totale come l'anno scorso, Roma Lazio Atalanta... l'anno scorso ne hanno perse quante noi ma quest'anno.. quest'anno la vedo dura che almeno una di queste non faccia la stagione "buona".
La Serie A non è per niente semplice, anche il Toro dopo l'Atalanta crescerà in maniera esponenziale per il semplice fatto di aver nasato le coppe.
E noi? ad una settimana (6 giorni) dalla chiusura del mercato siamo totalmente in alto mare.
Niente seconda punta, niente punta di riserva, niente mezzala al posto di Kessie, poche certezze tra i centrali, i terzini ondivaghi un giorno in partenza e quello dopo non più, un Milan terreno fertile per i giocatori dal no facile, da che mondo e mondo terminerà tutto come solito, Silva nuovo acquisto, Correa botto finale, Kessie non ceduto e Suso trequartista, fare mercato per non fare mercato.
Se tu vai in campo ancora con i Borini anche l'Udinese ti mangia la faccia, facciamo i seri, abbiamo gente mediocrissima e finché questi verranno premiati nelle tourneè beh gli basterà semplicemente rimanere nei ranghi, andare in forma ad agosto e poi gustarsi le prime partite prima di tornare nell'anonimato vacanziero, certi cessi andrebbero sbolognati ad inizio mercato e invece per noi sono quelli che dovranno cominciare la stagione perché gli altri se la sono presa comoda.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola 
*


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola
> *



È finita, Salveeene ha parlato. Più porta sfortuna di lui non c’e nulla.


----------



## Gabry (25 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non ho visto le partite di oggi ma devo dire che quest'anno sarà quasi impossibile arrivare tra le prime 6, le romane sempre rognose, la Roma poi dopo un anno storto non topperà ancora, la Lazio non ha venduto Savic, l'Atalanta farà tesoro della Champions e sarà tosta come sempre, la Fiorentina è quella squadra tutto attacco e scorribande simil Atalanta che quando gioca ti fa divertire, squadra molto inglese ma con caratteristiche che ci faranno soffrire.
> Non vedo come si possa pensare di puntare ai "piani alti" con 3-4 mesi di zero totale come l'anno scorso, Roma Lazio Atalanta... l'anno scorso ne hanno perse quante noi ma quest'anno.. quest'anno la vedo dura che almeno una di queste non faccia la stagione "buona".
> La Serie A non è per niente semplice, anche il Toro dopo l'Atalanta crescerà in maniera esponenziale per il semplice fatto di aver nasato le coppe.
> E noi? ad una settimana (6 giorni) dalla chiusura del mercato siamo totalmente in alto mare.
> ...



Siamo la stessa squadra che l'anno scorso ha sfiorato il quarto posto all'ultima giornata, solo che quest'anno abbiamo un allenatore che sa fare il proprio mestiere in panchina e con alcuni rinforzi, quindi mi aspetto che faremo qualche punto in più soprattutto con le piccole. Non credo che ci saranno 4 squadre quest'anno che andranno tutte come un treno. L'Atalanta ha le coppe e non credo abbia la rosa per fare un turnover che le permetterà di ripetere le prestazioni dello scorso anno. Il Torino può competere per l'europa league. La Lazio non la vedo rinforzata e neanche la Roma anche se questa è una incognita, ma dubito che quell'allenatore riuscirà a fare bene. Escluse Juve, Inter e Napoli penso che possiamo giocarcela a testa alta con tutti e la differenza la faranno gli allenatori.
Detto ciò parlando della trasferta di Udine penso che la nostra squadra semplicemente non sia ancora pronta e farà molta differenza l'entusiasmo e la voglia di vincere dei nostri giocatori. Le tattiche non sono ancora state assimilate e neppure le strategie che vuole il mister. Giocherà chi sta meglio fisicamente. Gli elogi a Suso penso siano in ottica mercato, lo stanno tirando a lucido per cercare di venderlo. Comunque non lo vedo per niente fare il trequartista, lento e poco intelligente nella visione di gioco, lento nel primo tocco. Forse sarebbe più semplice insegnargli i movimenti senza palla per essere una seconda punta rispetto ad un trequartista. Ma ci può stare, se il mister ci sta lavorando su vediamo cosa ne riesce a tirare fuori. Castillejo non lo riesco a vedere seconda punta, mi spiace, piuttosto Leao o Silva.
Vedremo, però non sottovalutiamo l'Udinese perchè tra la nostra condizione e la loro ci sono talmente tante incognite che il risultato potrebbe tranquillamente essere un 1x2.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola
> *



.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola
> *



Se riusciamo a liberare l'uomo tra le linee a quei tre dietro gli facciamo passare una brutta serata.


----------



## IlMusagete (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola
> *



Curioso e allo stesso tempo preoccupato della partita di Calhanoglu da regista arretrato, probabilmente verrà costantemente pressato a turno da De Paul e Lasagna, è importante che riceva palla sempre con la posizione del corpo corretta, vero che il playmaker di Giampaolo gioca spesso e volentieri con le spalle al campo ma il turco quando gioca di spalle denota parecchi tentennamenti, anche negli scarichi di prima ai difensori; anche in fase di riconquista in caso di prima di primo pressing saltato dovrà essere bravo a tagliare le linee di passaggio alle possibili ripartenze dell'Udinese (cosa in cui Biglia è maestro).
Non resta che attendere..


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola
> *



Finalmente si gioca. FINALMENTE.

Ho il terrore che De Paul oggi si magnerà sia Suso che Chalanoglu.. mah


----------



## The P (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola
> *



presentarsi con gli stessi interpreti dello scorso anno, ma con 3 fuori ruolo è già un miracolo sportivo.
Credo che nessuno avrebbe potuto fare di peggio.

Boban che è un continuo blablabla di "siamo ambiziosi e torneremo grandi" ingiustificati, Maldini che si crede un DS e Giampaolo che sta dimostrando di essere nient'altro che un feticista del suo modulo.

Sì, mi lamento e ancora non abbiamo nemmeno disputato la prima partita. Sì, lo faccio. Il buongiorno si vede dal mattino e questa è una buona notte al quarto posto.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

The P ha scritto:


> presentarsi con gli stessi interpreti dello scorso anno, ma con 3 fuori ruolo è già un miracolo sportivo.
> Credo che nessuno avrebbe potuto fare di peggio.
> 
> Boban che è un continuo blablabla di "siamo ambiziosi e torneremo grandi" ingiustificati, Maldini che si crede un DS e Giampaolo che sta dimostrando di essere nient'altro che un feticista del suo modulo.
> ...



.


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Paradossalmente Chalanoglu regista potrebbe riservare sorprese positive, un ruolo più arretrato e con più spazi può avvantaggiarlo. Mancherà sempre di dinamismo.
Castillejo ha solo il merito di aver fatto un precampionato molto propositivo, almeno sotto il profilo atletico, ma non schierare Leao subito mette alcuni dubbi. 
Borini titolare non trova alcuna spiegazione, soprattutto considerando la linea Calabria-Borini-Castillejo. Da brividi.


----------



## elpacoderoma (25 Agosto 2019)

Un centrocampo così pietoso non l’ ho mai visto schierato neanche a Football Manager.
Oggi ne prendiamo 3 e non voglio sentire buona prestazione o errori arbitrali.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola
> *



Spero che sia la prima ed ultima volta che vediamo questa formazione, altrimenti la stagione è già finita.


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Agosto 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Spero che sia la prima ed ultima volta che vediamo questa formazione, altrimenti la stagione è già finita.



Anche up ma purtroppo e in altro Anno Ancora con i stessi cessi


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Dai, oggi torna il Milan!


----------



## Ambrole (25 Agosto 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente Chalanoglu regista potrebbe riservare sorprese positive, un ruolo più arretrato e con più spazi può avvantaggiarlo. Mancherà sempre di dinamismo.
> Castillejo ha solo il merito di aver fatto un precampionato molto propositivo, almeno sotto il profilo atletico, ma non schierare Leao subito mette alcuni dubbi.
> Borini titolare non trova alcuna spiegazione, soprattutto considerando la linea Calabria-Borini-Castillejo. Da brividi.



Le mezzali devono correre, Borini è l'unico che è già in grado di giocare una partita in quel ruolo, ecco la normalissima spiegazione alla sua presenza da titolare


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2019)

al di la di tutto l'attesa per il debutto è sempre un'emozione particolare...speriamo bene e forza milan!


----------



## looreenzoo (25 Agosto 2019)

domani facciamo l'autocritica, oggi forza Milan!


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2019)

contento che si torni a parlare di calcio giocato! Sempre e solo forza milan!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola
> *



Qualcuno può dirci perché Suso trequartista quando Paquetà sarebbe infinitamente più adatto per giocare lì?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

looreenzoo ha scritto:


> domani facciamo l'autocritica, oggi forza Milan!



Sempre forza Milan.

E che Dio, anzi il Diavolo, ce la mandi buona.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2019)

Forza Milan!

Ma per Dio, che squadraccia mandiamo in campo


----------



## davidelynch (25 Agosto 2019)

Voglio la vittoria e la doppietta del pistolero per tappare qualche bocca già ad agosto, forza ragazzi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Forza Milan!
> 
> Ma per Dio, che squadraccia mandiamo in campo



Ma dai, malfidente, per Suso trequartista garantisce il Brescidente (facciamo pure la rima baciata)!

“Non so chi vincerà, ma certamente se il Milan giocasse con Suso trequartista vincerebbe con diversi gol di scarto”, questo insegnava il Brescidente prima del derby del 17 Marzo 2019.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola
> *



A centrocampo quello con caratteristiche più difensive è Borini, è praticamente il 4-2-fantasia di Leo ma al posto della fantasia ci sono solo incubi


----------



## vannu994 (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può dirci perché Suso trequartista quando Paquetà sarebbe infinitamente più adatto per giocare lì?



Alla fine c’è un allenatore che vede ed allena i giocatori tutti i giorni, pagato milioni per fare delle scelte. Anche io non mi fido più di tanto dello spagnolo in quella posizione, però vediamo come va. Poi In genere Suso nelle prime partite del campionato è quello che fa la differenza dei nostri, quindi finché tutti gli altri non si sono integrati bene anche io ci punterei probabilmente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Alla fine c’è un allenatore che vede ed allena i giocatori tutti i giorni, pagato milioni per fare delle scelte.



Appunto.

E Giampaolo è pure uno che di calcio ne capisce, e tanto. Per me se schiera Suso trequartista non lo fa per ragioni tecniche.

Si sa che al Milan gli allenatori hanno sempre dovuto fare i conti con le ingerenze tecniche del Brescidente.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, malfidente, per Suso trequartista garantisce il Brescidente (facciamo pure la rima baciata)!
> 
> “Non so chi vincerà, ma certamente se il Milan giocasse con Suso trequartista vincerebbe con diversi gol di scarto”, questo insegnava il Brescidente prima del derby del 17 Marzo 2019.



Contro Ekong e Becao vorrei sperare che anche quella roba che mandiamo in capo sia sufficiente...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Contro Ekong e Becao vorrei sperare che anche quella roba che mandiamo in capo sia sufficiente...



Speriamo si (spero solo non grazie a Suso altrimenti ci sarà la scusa per schierarlo li usque ad mortem. Spero si sblocchi Piatek e che si vinca grazie a lui e che Suso faccia una partita orribile).

Forza Milan sempre!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Io ho brutte sensazioni, sta partita non la vedo per evitarmi malori.
Mi sa che mi faccio un po' di ellittica a casa alle 18 in punto.


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Agosto 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Le mezzali devono correre, Borini è l'unico che è già in grado di giocare una partita in quel ruolo, ecco la normalissima spiegazione alla sua presenza da titolare



Non sono d'accordo. Manca fisicità sia a centrocampo che sulla fascia destra. Kessie andava schierato pure con una gamba e secondo il mio modesto parere sarà comunque obbligato a schierarlo durante la partita.


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola
> *


Squadra indecente. Si sapeva. D'altronde col progetto barboni è impossibile fare meglio.

Buona vaselina a tutti per la nuova stagione.

Borini comunque è un vero giocatore totale. Ovunque lo schieri lui fa schifo.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

*Ufficiali:

Udinese: 3-5-2 Musso; Pezzella, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Larsen, Fofana, Mandragora, Jajalo, Pussetto; Rodrigo, Lasagna

Milan: 4-3-1-2 Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Borini, Calhanoglu, Paquetá; Suso; Castillejo, Piatek *


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Udinese: 3-5-2 Musso; Pezzella, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Larsen, Fofana, Mandragora, Jajalo, Pussetto; Rodrigo, Lasagn
> 
> Milan: 4-3-1-2 Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Borini, Calhanoglu, Paquetá; Suso; Castillejo, Piatek *



.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Udinese: 3-5-2 Musso; Pezzella, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Larsen, Fofana, Mandragora, Jajalo, Pussetto; Rodrigo, Lasagn
> 
> Milan: 4-3-1-2 Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Borini, Calhanoglu, Paquetá; Suso; Castillejo, Piatek *



Speravo in Leao. Castillejo proprio non si può vedere


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Udinese: 3-5-2 Musso; Pezzella, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Larsen, Fofana, Mandragora, Jajalo, Pussetto; Rodrigo, Lasagn
> 
> Milan: 4-3-1-2 Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Borini, Calhanoglu, Paquetá; Suso; Castillejo, Piatek *



Stessi uomini dello scorso anno...ma con un ALLENATORE (dicono) in panchina che dovrebbe fare la differenza.
Non ne potevo più di attendere...speriamo Giampaolo sia almeno la metà del mister che tutti incensano.

STASERA DOBBIAMO VINCERE!!!

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Udinese: 3-5-2 Musso; Pezzella, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Larsen, Fofana, Mandragora, Jajalo, Pussetto; Rodrigo, Lasagn
> 
> Milan: 4-3-1-2 Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Borini, Calhanoglu, Paquetá; Suso; Castillejo, Piatek *



Finalmente si comincia. Buon campionato a tutti e forza Milan.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Udinese: 3-5-2 Musso; Pezzella, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Larsen, Fofana, Mandragora, Jajalo, Pussetto; Rodrigo, Lasagn
> 
> Milan: 4-3-1-2 Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Borini, Calhanoglu, Paquetá; Suso; Castillejo, Piatek *


Borini mezz'ala, non mi sento bene.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Agosto 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Speravo in Leao. Castillejo proprio non si può vedere



Leao non lo mette titolare perché altrimenti non ha una punta da far subentrare durante la partita. Scelta giusta del Mister secondo me.


----------



## vannu994 (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> 
> E Giampaolo è pure uno che di calcio ne capisce, e tanto. Per me se schiera Suso trequartista non lo fa per ragioni tecniche.
> 
> Si sa che al Milan gli allenatori hanno sempre dovuto fare i conti con le ingerenze tecniche del Brescidente.



Boh io non riesco a credere a certe storie. È vergognoso che inizi il campionato con il mercato ancora in corso, ma Giampaolo mi sembra che goda della massima fiducia da parte dei nostri dirigenti. Comunque appena arrivata la news di De Paul in panchina, imperativo vincere!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Squadra indecente. Si sapeva. D'altronde col progetto barboni è impossibile fare meglio.



Già.



Solo ha scritto:


> Buona vaselina a tutti per la nuova stagione.



Ma quale vaselina d’Egitto, con il mastro lindo sudafricano e lo strozzino giudeo manco i fondi per quella, ci sono.

Ma non è importante.

L’importante è


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2019)

Dopo 3 anni ancora Borini titolare alla prima di campionato


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Udinese: 3-5-2 Musso; Pezzella, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Larsen, Fofana, Mandragora, Jajalo, Pussetto; Rodrigo, Lasagna
> 
> Milan: 4-3-1-2 Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Borini, Calhanoglu, Paquetá; Suso; Castillejo, Piatek *


.


----------



## shevchampions (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Udinese: 3-5-2 Musso; Pezzella, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Larsen, Fofana, Mandragora, Jajalo, Pussetto; Rodrigo, Lasagna
> 
> Milan: 4-3-1-2 Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Borini, Calhanoglu, Paquetá; Suso; Castillejo, Piatek *



De Paul in panchina, pronti agli infarti degli ultimi 20 minuti. Buon campionato a tutti i milanisti, sperando che ci vada bene per una volta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Trio d'attacco a dir poco raccapricciante.


----------



## Mic (25 Agosto 2019)

mamma mia, fiducia perché è la prima ma le scelte sono abbastanza discutibili


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> mamma mia, fiducia perché è la prima ma le scelte sono abbastanza discutibili



è in effetti abbiamo in panca modric e messi


----------



## uolfetto (25 Agosto 2019)

nelle formazioni ufficiali scritte qui c'è de paul titolare. altrove dicono in panca invece. comunque noi siamo proprio rabberciati. boh, speriamo bene.


----------



## Mic (25 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> è in effetti abbiamo in panca modric e messi



Complimenti per la capacità di vedere sfumature.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (25 Agosto 2019)

Non so se avete sentito le dichiarazioni di Massara a sky nel pre-partita ma sono inquietanti


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Agosto 2019)

La consolazione è che dovrò sopportare l'inesistenza sulla fascia di Rodriguez e quella in attacco di Castillejo ancora solo per una partita, massimo due. 
Il tifo e l'entusiasmo per le novità mi porta a credere alla vittoria di oggi, la ragione un po' meno.
Forza Milan ragazzi! Che sia una stagione sorprendentemente positiva!


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Non so se avete sentito le dichiarazioni di Massara a sky nel pre-partita ma sono inquietanti



appena lette , fa capire come Silva sia assolutamente invendibile


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (25 Agosto 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> appena lette , fa capire come Silva sia assolutamente invendibile



Esattamente
E a me è parso di capire che il mercato in entrare sia chiuso


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2019)

Ci siamo. Speriamo bene.
Mi aspetto una partita dura e difficile, soprattutto il primo tempo. Temo grandi imbarcate in difesa.

Forza Milan e buona stagione a tutti i milanisti!!!


----------



## Cataldinho (25 Agosto 2019)

Temo tantissimo per la zona Musacchio-Calabria


----------



## Liuke (25 Agosto 2019)

vorrei capire una cosa....mi sono perso la motivazione per cui uno a caso tra kessie/krunic/bennacer/jack/primaverarandom non gioca al posto di borini mezz'ala


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> è in effetti abbiamo in panca modric e messi



Esattamente. Si puo' discutere su Borini titolare al posto di Kessie e basta, se proprio si vuole eh. Ma per il resto, secondo me ha messo i migliori.


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Trio d'attacco a dir poco raccapricciante.



Eh sì, che schifo Piatek, uno dei migliori centravanti d’Italia


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2019)

Nessun giocatore ha detto che oggi è come una finale?


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Forza Milan!

Buon campionato a tutti!


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2019)

non sono sorpreso della formazione.....è quella che più o meno è sempre partita in precampionato......se c'era lucas disponibile partiva lucas con chala mezz'alla e pachetà in panca.

al momento va così.....speriamo bene. quello che mi sento di dire è che samu è fuori ruolo imho. e jesus non so se può fare il trequarti bene per 8 mesi.....il resto sono tutti giocatori al loro posto.....


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2019)

Dai ragazzi


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Agosto 2019)

Abbiamo messo giù una mezza schifezza di formazione, ma si sapeva con tutti i giocatori fuori condizione che abbiamo.
Borini titolare a centrocampo è una sciagura, Castillejo invece per me potrebbe sorprendere contro una tale difesa di pellegrini.
Occhio a Piatek che secondo me ha in canna una grande partita, mentre suso per me deluderà.
Paquetà atteso ad una prestazione dominante.


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

Mamma mia come vedo male i piazzati. Questi hanno tre armadi in difesa più diversi giocatori bravi sulle palle alte come Fofana e Pussetto. 
Forza Milan! Speriamo di tenere botta in questo primo tempo e vincerla coi cambi.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Udinese: 3-5-2 Musso; Pezzella, Troost-Ekong, Samir; Larsen, Fofana, Mandragora, Jajalo, Pussetto; Rodrigo, Lasagna
> 
> Milan: 4-3-1-2 Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Borini, Calhanoglu, Paquetá; Suso; Castillejo, Piatek *



Daje bisogna vincere.


----------



## Emme (25 Agosto 2019)

Marcio Amoroso? I vecchi amori...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Agosto 2019)

Emme ha scritto:


> Marcio Amoroso? I vecchi amori...



Che giocatore quando era a l'Udinese! 

Finalmente si gioca. Dai ragazzi from Paris


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Dai ragazzi, strappiamo questi tre punti, che oggi sarebbe un successone.

Forza Milan!


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Che razza di cross Dario Bandiera


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Agosto 2019)

Così subito a naso mi pare che la Samp di Giampaolo andava al doppio della velocità e aveva più voglia più cattiveria


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Ancora facciamo tirare le punizioni alla turca


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

La balistica


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

Come al solito i piazzati a nostro favore si trasformano in ripartenze avversarie..


----------



## Boomer (25 Agosto 2019)

Ancora Hakan calcia le punizioni? Ma bastaaa


----------



## Emme (25 Agosto 2019)

La balistica di chalanoglu non cambia


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

Ci fosse un inserimento da dietro delle mezzali o di Suso quando Piatek e Castillejo si allargano o vengono incontro.


----------



## kekkopot (25 Agosto 2019)

Non mi capacito dell’idea che stiamo iniziando una nuova stagione con Chalanoglu e Suso entrambi titolari.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Quanto è lento Sugo


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2019)

ma c'è Rino in panchina ?


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2019)

Palla a Donnarumma e speriamo succeda qualcosa. Questa la strategia di oggi.


----------



## Emme (25 Agosto 2019)

Già il secondo piatek...mmmm


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Ch'allegria...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

in area avversaria ci entreremo nel 2020 temo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Per ora stesso schifosissimo Milan di Gattuso


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Credo di essere sintonizzato sulla partita del Foggia...


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

17 minuti di nulla per ora


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Quasi come se il campionato scorso non fosse mai finito

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Che brutta roba


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

almeno borini ha sfiorato il gol... il milan attacca a destravero?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2019)

Ho come un vago deja vu...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

Romagnoli preoccupante. Così come tutta la difesa. Male male


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2019)

non cambiando gli interpreti ,la musica è sempre la stessa


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2019)

Per fortuna l'Udinese sbaglia sempre l'ultimo passaggio. Per ora.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2019)

Giampy ora slkera di brutto


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2019)

Forma fisica scadentissima


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2019)

Niente da fare.... Finché l esterno non salta l uomo siamo alle solite....
Alle solite


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

dai dai


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

Arriviamo sempre secondi sulla palla, cribbio santo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2019)

Abbiamo anche la malgi in squadra


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

I corner dell'accoppiata Susy-Balistica


----------



## Federer90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma perché continuano a battere i calci d'angolo in questo modo. Allucinante.


----------



## diavolo (25 Agosto 2019)

Che odio quando battono i calci d'angolo così


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

ogni volta che prendiamo un corner spero che l'arbitro dia rimessa dal fondo


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Agosto 2019)

Maldini scuote già la testa...fa bene siamo uguali all'anno scorso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Su ogni punizione e corner, prendiamo sempre il contropiede

Roba raccapricciante....


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Serve una prima punta contro i controcogl...

Oltre a tutto il resto


----------



## Emme (25 Agosto 2019)

Con gli stessi giocatori, non ce molto da aspettarsi...purtroppo


----------



## Boomer (25 Agosto 2019)

Niente continuano a far battere i calci piazzati al Kebabbaro che portano solo danni...


----------



## diavolo (25 Agosto 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Maldini scuote già la testa...fa bene siamo uguali all'anno scorso



Il mercato lo ha fatto lui.


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Che schifo, siamo lentissimi, giocatori privi di personalità e Rodriguez il solito cesso


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2019)

Super competitivi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Che rapidità di disimpegno Rodrigo Giravolta


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

ma che fa rodriguez??


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Basta Sugo, basta!


----------



## Teddy (25 Agosto 2019)

Sull'esterno siamo impalpabili, mai una sovrapposizione. Brutta partita, per ora.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

E quando segna....


----------



## robasten (25 Agosto 2019)

stiamo dominando...
contro una udinese inguardabile loro giocano noi guardiamo,
speriamo che il gioco di gianpaolo non sia questo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Sugo rapidità di un cadavere di cammello


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2019)

che brutta partita, speriamo dipenda dal caldo


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> che brutta partita, speriamo dipenda dal caldo



E dall'erba alta...


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Ahahahhahahahaha ma che tiro è?!

Cristo Santo...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

Suso, poveri noi


----------



## Emme (25 Agosto 2019)

Susoooooma noooooo


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Fisicamente e atleticamente siamo imbarazzanti


----------



## Federer90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Dopo l'amichevole con il Manchester United mi ero illuso di aver visto qualcosa di nuovo, movimenti senza palla, densità vicino al portatore, gioco ad 1/2 tocchi, verticalità nella manovra, pressing furioso per recuperare subito il pallone. Dopo quella partita, compresa questa fino ad ora, ho rivisto quel drammatico immobilismo che ci rende spuntati, prevedibili, lenti.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Suso, poveri noi



Il "fuoriclasse".


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Agosto 2019)

Fuori Castillejo dentro Silva


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2019)

se anche piatek diventa un brocco alzo le mani e a gran voce dirò: non ci avevo capito nulla…

ma non mi sembra possibile dai...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma Castigato è in campo!!!! Non lo sapevo giuro


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

poi dicono che allo stadio non civa più nessuno. per vedere sta roba... 200 falli e basta. solo simulazioni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il "fuoriclasse".



Venderlo per 30 milioni? Sei fuori di testa? 

Pietà....


----------



## Boomer (25 Agosto 2019)

5 falli 0 ammoniti
2 Falli 1 ammoniti.... Passano gli anni ma la musica non cambia.


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Agosto 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma Castigato è in campo!!!! Non lo sapevo giuro



Che cesso incredibile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Credo di essere sintonizzato sulla partita del Foggia...



Perché offendere il Foggia?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2019)

Inutile dire che abbiamo bisogno di una seconda punta e di un trequartista serio.


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2019)

Non potete capire quanto mi sta già sulle bolle sto Gianpollo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che abbiamo bisogno di una seconda punta e di un trequartista serio.



Di due centrocampisti, di due terzini e probabilmente di un centrale


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Dai passaggini in difesa siamo passati ai passaggini a metà campo, magari tra 2-3 anni riusciremo a fare azioni decenti


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Peggiori in campo finora Chalanoglu e Rodriguez, giocano per l'Udinese.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Sto Piatek... mah


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Agosto 2019)

sempre indietro con la palla!!!! ma che noia!


----------



## malos (25 Agosto 2019)

Che cessi mammamia, daltronde quando si ha una squadra susocentrica.....


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Agosto 2019)

Si sbrigassero a prendere Correa. Castillejo può giocare giusto a bocce


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma ha tirato di punta Chalanoglu


----------



## Teddy (25 Agosto 2019)

Unica "nota positiva", spero si rendano conto di quanto sia scarso il centrocampo e l'attacco e agiscano di conseguenza.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Piatek... mah



C'è la scusante di avere dietro roba da mani nei capelli, ma le premesse non sembrano essere esaltanti. Pare si muova alla stessa velocità di Rodrigo Giravolta.


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Chalanoglu e la sua balistica


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Il re della balistica...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Di due centrocampisti, di due terzini e probabilmente di un centrale



Vabbè il minimo sindacale


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Piatek... mah



E' l'ultimo dei problemi.
Neanche Van Basten emergerebbe con la feccia che gioca dietro la prima punta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Il “palleggio” di Borini...


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2019)

Calhanoglu indegno non del Milan, ma della Serie A


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2019)

E' la prima volta che vedo il Milan di Giampaolo, eppure mi sembra uguale al peggior milan di Gattuso... Il maestro di calcio... Mi auguro solo che tra due mesi la situazione sia diversa, anche se le sensazioni non sono per nulla buone, come lo erano già mesi fa quando fu scelto


----------



## Emme (25 Agosto 2019)

Gli "scienziati" stanno già ritrattando..bah


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

Al 32' il primo movimento combinato tra punta e mezzala.


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' la prima volta che vedo il Milan di Giampaolo, eppure mi sembra uguale al peggior milan di Gattuso... Il maestro di calcio... Mi auguro solo che tra due mesi la situazione sia diversa, anche se le sensazioni non sono per nulla buone, come lo erano già mesi fa d'altronde



Indovina cosa ci sono in comune tra le due gestioni? I giocatori, di una prevedibilità assurda. Magari i fenomeni che criticavano Gattuso si sveglieranno.


----------



## Boomer (25 Agosto 2019)

Altro ammonito. E siamo a 2.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma fuori dalle balle sta turca puzzolente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Si sbrigassero a prendere Correa. Castillejo può giocare giusto a bocce



Scherzi? Gallinejo pesa 43 kg bagnato, a sollevare una boccia gli viene giù un’ernia.


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma il calcio champagne di Giampaolo?


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

raga già due ammoniti in 35' 
sti arbitri sempre esagerati


----------



## R41D3N (25 Agosto 2019)

No ma...ammoniscilo uno!! Pazzesco questo giallo, pazzesco


----------



## Boomer (25 Agosto 2019)

Speriamo che a fine partita il Kebabbaro venga espulso con 3-4 giornate di squalifica...


----------



## Emme (25 Agosto 2019)

Ammonizioni a caso


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Agosto 2019)

Non vedo alcun cambiamento rispetto all'anno scorso. Anzi... Chiedete scusa a Rino!


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2019)

Due gialli inesistenti, ma OK.

P.S.
Il fatto che il Milan giochi (male) come l'anno scorso, non riabilita Gattuso, eh.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Il giallo a Chala è ridicolo


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2019)

I 3 signorini che sono in tribuna devono vergognarsi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Indovina cosa ci sono in comune tra le due gestioni? I giocatori, di una prevedibilità assurda. Magari i fenomeni che criticavano Gattuso si sveglieranno.





I giocatori possono essere sempre quelli e far schifo, ma ciò non giustifica il fatto che il Milan giochi sempre uguale senza nulla di diverso.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

E quando segna


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Dio che schifo sto chalanoglu


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Peggiori in campo finora Chalanoglu e Rodriguez, giocano per l'Udinese.



Perche Rodriguez? Il peggiore oltre a cal è il polacco.

Non capisco il metro di giudizio del mister.... i nuovi no perché non in forma ma il polacco che non si muove si... va a capire sto pollo


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma magari lo buttassero fuori il turco. Ci farebbero un favore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> I 3 signorini che sono in tribuna devono vergognarsi



Se tra due mesi il Milan sarà questo e giocherà così da schifo, pure Maldini inizierà a beccarsi critiche di fuoco. Ciò che si sta vedendo oggi è imbarazzante.


----------



## R41D3N (25 Agosto 2019)

Piatek sembra la copia sbiadita di Bierhoff


----------



## Emme (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma che ****...Romagnoli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Mammamia questo va di tacco.. siamo proprio dei fenomeni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Inutinoglu


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

ci stiamo provando un po' di più se non altro


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2019)

bel numero di castillejo


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Il meno peggio dei 3 finora è Samu.... siamo a cavallo...


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma mi sono perso una cosa... kessie è rotto?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Piatek sembra la copia sbiadita di Bierhoff



Piatetiko.

Fino ad ora, almeno.


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Che palle sto fiorello


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mammamia questo va di tacco.. siamo proprio dei fenomeni



non sa cos'è il piede destro


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Santo Dio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Giampaolo sta come na bestia, c'è qualcosa che non va in ste mezze seghe, oltre al fatto di essere delle seghe intendo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2019)

Temevo male... Ma non così male...


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Agosto 2019)

Paquetà che incide più in difesa che in attacco. A momenti rimpiango Abate

Una volta che credi di avere toccato il fondo si scava sempre più in basso


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma che fa Donnarumma???


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Io non ci credo che facciamo così schifo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2019)

rodriguez una sciagura. secondo me pensa di giocare a rugby, non si può passare la palla in avanti


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2019)

Che disastro.


Maledetti


----------



## Boomer (25 Agosto 2019)

8 falli 0 ammoniti


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I giocatori possono essere sempre quelli e far schifo, ma ciò non giustifica il fatto che il Milan giochi sempre uguale senza nulla di diverso.



Ma dove vuoi andare con gente che non vince un duello fisico, aereo, in dribbling, ecc. con gente che scarica sempre e solo indietro o in orizzontale? Per giocare bene ci vogliono i grandi giocatori, altrimenti il City avrebbe preso Guardiola e, invece di comprare Sané, Sterling, ecc. avrebbe preso Borini e Castillejo, risparmiando anche.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

male male


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2019)

Con questo centrocampo, appena incontriamo una squadra con piedi migliori dell'Udinese, ci massacrano.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Ripeto:nel 2020 ancora andiamo in giro con Borini, Sugo, Turca e compagnia cantante. Ed hanno pure il coraggio di fare proclami.


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

Cominciamo anche a essere dannosi con passaggi sbagliati.


----------



## Emme (25 Agosto 2019)

geniale...solo gialli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Temevo male... Ma non così male...



Potrebbe andare peggio...

Potrebbe piovere....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2019)

3 gialli a zero. cominciamo con gli arbitraggi imbarazzanti


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

tutto il centrocampo ammonito, mamma mia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Tutti i nostri noncentrocampisti ammoniti, strano


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

La formazione chi la fa?


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2019)

6 milioni netti + 1 al fratellone


----------



## Federer90 (25 Agosto 2019)

In genere nelle peggiori prestazioni dell'anno scorso dicevamo che "Si salva solo Borimi per l'impegno". Oggi non si salva neanche l'impegno di Borini.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Agosto 2019)

2 gialli e mezzo inesistenti.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La formazione chi la fa?



Il brescidente. Chi vuoi che la faccia?

Il 4-3-1-2 nel 2020 è roba preistorica. Da Edilnord.


----------



## R41D3N (25 Agosto 2019)

Spalla contro spalla, giallo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma dove vuoi andare con gente che non vince un duello fisico, aereo, in dribbling, ecc. con gente che scarica sempre e solo indietro o in orizzontale? Per giocare bene ci vogliono i grandi giocatori, altrimenti il City avrebbe preso Guardiola e, invece di comprare Sané, Sterling, ecc. avrebbe preso Borini e Castillejo, risparmiando anche.



Con questi scappati di casa manco Kloppiola (la fusione Potara Klopp/Guardiola) potrebbe fare qualcosa.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Che cesso sto Castellitto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il brescidente. Chi vuoi che la faccia?
> 
> Il 4-3-1-2 nel 2020 è roba preistorica. Da Edilnord.



Meno male che qualcuno l’ha capito.

“Chi vince Milan-Inter? Non lo so chi vincerà il deryb alla fine. Se però Gattuso mettesse Suso dietro le due punte lo vincerebbe di sicuro il Milan e lo vincerebbe con diversi gol di scarto".” (Berlusconi 17 Marzo 2019)


----------



## R41D3N (25 Agosto 2019)

Var, dai fischiateci anche un rigore contro


----------



## Emme (25 Agosto 2019)

Rigore???


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

E anche quest'anno in Champions andiamo l'anno prossimo


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

che asino casticoso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2019)

Dai su, c'abbiamo il maestro di calcio, serve tempo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

gente che difende ancora gattuso. che livelli


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E anche quest'anno in Champions andiamo l'anno prossimo



No, nemmeno il prossimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gente che difende ancora gattuso. che livelli




L'uomo dei miracoli che è ancora senza panchina. Comunque non abbiamo un allenatore normale, dall'uomo dei miracoli, al maestro di calcio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gente che difende ancora gattuso. che livelli



Penso che Gattuso abbia marchiato a vita sti scarsoni, che ora sono ancora più scarsi di quello che già erano


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gente che difende ancora gattuso. che livelli


D'Altronde ora allena una grande squadra, hanno preso il migliore sulla piazza.




Ah no...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Meno male che qualcuno l’ha capito.
> 
> “Chi vince Milan-Inter? Non lo so chi vincerà il deryb alla fine. Se però Gattuso mettesse Suso dietro le due punte lo vincerebbe di sicuro il Milan e lo vincerebbe con diversi gol di scarto".” (Berlusconi 17 Marzo 2019)



In effetti Suso trequartista e giampaolo in panchina lasciano da pensare... Entrambe fisse della mummia...


----------



## Emme (25 Agosto 2019)

Era ora...


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gente che difende ancora gattuso. che livelli



Tu dovresti solo far silenzio dopo tutto i messaggi imbarazzanti scritti nell'ultimo anno.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2019)

Va il vostro Suso che zozzeria.

Ogni anno così con la gente che si fa fregare dal pre stagione.
È un cesso atomico


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> In effetti Suso trequartista e giampaolo in panchina lasciano da pensare... Entrambe fisse della mummia...



“Io non riesco a credere a queste cose” (cit. di un utente)


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Meno male che qualcuno l’ha capito.
> 
> “Chi vince Milan-Inter? Non lo so chi vincerà il deryb alla fine. Se però Gattuso mettesse Suso dietro le due punte lo vincerebbe di sicuro il Milan e lo vincerebbe con diversi gol di scarto".” (Berlusconi 17 Marzo 2019)



Giampy si candida ufficialmente a diventare il Maiorino dei tecnici.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Giampy si candida ufficialmente a diventare il Maiorino dei tecnici.



Penso pure io.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che fa Donnarumma???



quanto è scarso sto portiere...


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con questi scappati di casa manco Kloppiola (la fusione Potara Klopp/Guardiola) potrebbe fare qualcosa.


Indubbiamente. A me di Giampaolo frega nulla, neanche lo volevo, ma già lo stanno mettendo in croce.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Va il vostro Suso che zozzeria.
> 
> Ogni anno così con la gente che si fa fregare dal pre stagione.
> È un cesso atomico



Mi sa che quest'anno i Susy-boys ritorneranno nelle loro tane prima del previsto


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Agosto 2019)

Che obbrobrio


----------



## Lucocco 2 (25 Agosto 2019)

Che tristezza


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2019)

Non pensavo si potesse giocare peggio dell anno scorso, a quanto pare non c è limite al peggio, grande intuizione anche quella di far giocare fuori ruolo i nostri


----------



## David Drills (25 Agosto 2019)

Sono veramente in imbarazzo. Preferirei perdere 2 a 0 ma vedere delle azioni di gioco che fare 0 a 0 con 150 passaggi tra Musacchio e Romagnoli.

Giampaolo vergognoso, parte male. Metti Kessie, Bennacer e Leao piuttosto di offrire questo schifo.


----------



## mark (25 Agosto 2019)

Direi abbastanza imbarazzanti, speriamo nel secondo tempo si sveglino perché al momento non c'è un'idea che sia una


----------



## Kaw (25 Agosto 2019)

Prestazione assolutamente imbarazzante, da cavarsi gli occhi.
Se questo è l'andazzo, quest'anno chiudiamo a settembre...


----------



## Baba (25 Agosto 2019)

Da inserire Kessie subito


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Agosto 2019)

Due anni di suso-calhanoglu e ancora sono sempre lì a fare danni, solo da noi succedono queste cose


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2019)

Quando metteremo in panchina un sano di mente?

Centrocampo senza nemmeno un centrocampista.
Kessie Bennacer fuori... pazzesco.

Leao non pronto ma Piatek si...

Giampaolo ma che ti venga il cagotto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente. A me di Giampaolo frega nulla, neanche lo volevo, ma già lo stanno mettendo in croce.



Io ho criticato tanto Gattuso ma devo ammettere che su molti aspetti ho sbagliato, probabilmente ha fatto in gran parte ciò che ha potuto.

Anche Giampaolo senza innesti pesanti è destinato a fare lo stesso.

Io non sono un ideologo, quando sbaglio su alcune cose lo ammetto.

Con scappati di casa del genere probabilmente il rinchiudersi a riccio e sperare nel veleno è l’unica strada per fare punti.

Certo che ora che abbiamo pure messo Suso fuoriruolo disinnescando uno che dieci partite l’anno era decisivo (assicurandoci che non lo sia più manco quelle dieci partite) siamo messi pure peggio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Direi che non mi sto perdendo nulla, solito Milan insomma.
Quest'anno credo che guarderò molto poco la Serie A in generale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Agosto 2019)

Ok, abbiamo visto quanto sono serviti gli allenamenti in più di Cala, Borini e Casti.
Mettiamo quelli un po' più bravi, per favore?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Va il vostro Suso che zozzeria.
> 
> Ogni anno così con la gente che si fa fregare dal pre stagione.
> È un cesso atomico



l'unico che ha fatto un paio di cose giuste. paquetà e borini imbarazzanti, terzini non parliamone


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Suso e Calhanoglu imbarazzanti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Agosto 2019)

Direi male, molto male. Devo notare che siamo ripartiti dall'anno scorso anche per quanto riguarda l'arbitraggio.

Sul resto che dire? Penso che se fossimo stati con Gattuso staremmo già perdendo 2 a 0. Non abbiamo creato, cosa molto molto inquietante, ma allo stesso tempo non abbiamo concesso nulla. Tirerei via Borini e metterei Kessie. Ci vuole fisicità a centrocampo.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (25 Agosto 2019)

SCONCERTANTE

il Milan più brutto degli ultimi 20 anni


----------



## Emme (25 Agosto 2019)

Rosa indecente...ce bisogno di un cambio di personalità, speriamo Giampaolo ce la faccia velocemente...


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Agosto 2019)

Mi ero dimenticato di Leao. Leao subito al posto di castillejo


----------



## kYMERA (25 Agosto 2019)

Probabilmente la partita più brutta del Milan che io abbia mai visto


----------



## Miro (25 Agosto 2019)

Chalanoglu è veramente improponibile, faticherebbe anche in serie B.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2019)

Dopotutto sono gli stessi dell'anno scorso, in più messi fuori ruolo dal nostro "top player" in panchina...

Un trequartista che non è un trequartista... Una mezzala che non è una mezzala... Una seconda punta che non è una seconda punta...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto:nel 2020 ancora andiamo in giro con Borini, Sugo, Turca e compagnia cantante. Ed hanno pure il coraggio di fare proclami.



.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Agosto 2019)

Credo che non mi sono mai sbagliato cosi sul livello di un giocatore. Ero entusiasto al suo arrivo ma è una delusione totale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Tu dovresti solo far silenzio dopo tutto i messaggi imbarazzanti scritti nell'ultimo anno.



taci


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

Non so come va a finire ma quest'anno rischiamo di battere il record degli 0-0 stagionali


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Agosto 2019)

Giocatori della passata stagione, problemi della passata stagione...equazione facile facile. Ci manca fisicità in maniera devastante in ogni reparto, fisicamente non vinciamo un uno contro uno manco per sbaglio. Dentro i nuovi e dimentichiamo questo primo tempo alla svelta please


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2019)

Puoi avere tutti i migliori concetti di gioco che vuoi ma se non ci sono i giocatori per applicarli fai davvero fatica. Speriamo nel secondo tempo metta in campo qualcuno dei nuovi, ne dici due: Bennacer e Leao, perché altrimenti mi addormento.

P.S: anche Kessie'.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Credo che non mi sono mai sbagliato cosi sul livello di un giocatore. Ero entusiasto al suo arrivo ma è una delusione totale.



Di quale giocatore parli?


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Primo tempo osceno e preoccupante. Cioè quando hai un ntero reparto avanzato fuori ruolo non puoi che far male, ma male da far schifo. Gattuso era limitato e inadeguato ma quest’altro è uno scienziato. Fisicamente poi...


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Agosto 2019)

Date Donnarumma ai ladri e prendete Dybala vi prego


----------



## malos (25 Agosto 2019)

Oltre alle solite cose indecenti che andiamo ripetendo da anni, vedo anche una condizione fisica precaria, siamo più lenti degli avversari.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma com era? Chala al posto di Biglia fa girare meglio la palla? 
Peccato non ci sia una statistica dei suoi passaggi, si noterebbe che il 90% sono stati appoggi all'indietro


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> l'unico che ha fatto un paio di cose giuste. paquetà e borini imbarazzanti, terzini non parliamone



Comunqe Paquetà messo a fare il medianaccio tutta corsa fa sanguinare gli occhi davvero


----------



## RojoNero (25 Agosto 2019)

manco un tiro in porta... non tirare in porta a questa squadretta è preoccupante


----------



## robasten (25 Agosto 2019)

prendere gianpaul al posto di gattuso è esattamente quello che stiamo facendo nel mercato, ovvero schifo in tutti i sensi,
invidio un mio amico che riesce a cambiare squadra del cuore in base ai giocatori della rosa, io non ci riesco ma lo ammiro, deprimente tifare milan se la rosa ti fa schifo


----------



## Milanista di Milano (25 Agosto 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Chalanoglu è veramente improponibile, faticherebbe anche in serie B.



ma non era la copia di Pirlo?

comunque a livello di schifo la palma di "migliore" se la sta meritando nettamente CALABRIA, pare un dilettante


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Agosto 2019)

Brutto primo tempo. Se devi fare possesso palla ma sei così' troppo lento e previdibile e' inutile. Farei urgentemente qualche cambio a centrocampo nella ripresa, anche se sarebbe da cambiarne 5/6 a dire bene...


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io ho criticato tanto Gattuso ma devo ammettere che su molti aspetti ho sbagliato, probabilmente ha fatto un gran parte ciò che ha potuto.
> 
> Anche Giampaolo senza innesti pesanti è destinato a fare lo stesso.
> 
> ...



Io cerco sempre di essere ottimista e di difendere l’operato della societá perchè, a meno di gestioni chiaramente in malafede come le ultime sotto la presidenza Berlusconi, i primi a voler far bene sono proprio i dirigenti che sicuramente ne sanno meglio di me, peró quando vedo queste partite mi accorgo davvero che siamo messi male.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2019)

Paqueta inguardabile piatek imbarazzante


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Agosto 2019)

Io sono molto critico ma non tutto è da buttare come fate sembrare. Io ho visto un Milan poco pericoloso ma anche equilibrato. L'arbitro ci sta penalizzando molto con i cartellini.
Fuori Borini dentro kessie.


----------



## varvez (25 Agosto 2019)

La testa fa tanto nel calcio. Si vede che vorrebbero provare qualcosa ma non ci riescono, psicologicamente prima che tatticamente siamo fragili e impreparati. Giampaolo dovrà lavorare molto sotto questo aspetto (al netto, ovviamente, dei limiti di molti giocatori)


----------



## Kayl (25 Agosto 2019)

Un esterno di 40 chili che fa la seconda punta, un giocatore di calcio a 5 come trequartista, un trequartista di talento che fa la mezzala, un giocatore di serie C come mezzala, un trequartista da serie B come regista. Giampaolo, non me ne frega se bennacer, kessie e leao hanno 50 di febbre e si sono allenati mezza giornata in totale, metti in campo la gente nel suo ruolo e basta!


----------



## PoloNegativo (25 Agosto 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Dopotutto sono gli stessi dell'anno scorso, in più messi fuori ruolo dal nostro "top player" in panchina...
> 
> Un trequartista che non è un trequartista... Una mezzala che non è una mezzala... Una seconda punta che non è una seconda punta...


Nulla da aggiungere


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok, abbiamo visto quanto sono serviti gli allenamenti in più di Cala, Borini e Casti.
> Mettiamo quelli un po' più bravi, per favore?



per fortuna che ha messo i fidelizzati. pensa se metteva i giocatori di calcio...


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2019)

nulla di nuovo al momento......purtroppo.....


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma com era? Chala al posto di Biglia fa girare meglio la palla?
> Peccato non ci sia una statistica dei suoi passaggi, si noterebbe che il 90% sono stati appoggi all'indietro



L'unica cosa che fa girare sono le palle. Di noi tifosi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Dopotutto sono gli stessi dell'anno scorso, in più messi fuori ruolo dal nostro "top player" in panchina...
> 
> Un trequartista che non è un trequartista... Una mezzala che non è una mezzala... Una seconda punta che non è una seconda punta...




Il maestro di calcio...

Continuo ancora a pensare al povero Donadoni che vuole allenare il Milan da eoni, ma superato sempre dal peggio del peggio di turno


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E dall'erba alta...



non dire queste cose


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2019)

l'inizio è drammatico c'è poco da girarci intorno...vediamo comunque il secondo tempo…

alla fine in ottica mercato potrebbe pure far comodo una brutta prestazione...non che mi aspetti chissàche ma insomma..


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2019)

ROTFL la triade Maldini Boban Gianburrasca è riuscita perfino a peggiorare lo schifo dello scorso anno. Mercato ridicolo più pippe schierate fuori posizione. Siamo al top.


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## andreima (25 Agosto 2019)

Menomale che gli altri fanno pena, noi fisicamente imballati


----------



## Heaven (25 Agosto 2019)

Dopo 400/500mln spesi negli ultimi 3 anni ci ritroviamo ancora Borini titolare


----------



## Emme (25 Agosto 2019)

Non la partita più brutta, perché milan lazio, ritorno di coppa Italia dell'anno scorso, é ineguagliabile...


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Agosto 2019)

Borini e Calabria poi si sono pestati i piedi per 45 minuti, orribile da vedere una simile disorganizzazione

Su suso e calhanoglu ormai è superflua ogni parola


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Dopo 400/500mln spesi negli ultimi 3 anni ci ritroviamo ancora Borini titolare



borini farebbe panchina alla spal, perchè Fares è nettamente più forte.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Emme ha scritto:


> Non la partita più brutta, perché milan lazio, ritorno di coppa Italia dell'anno scorso, é ineguagliabile...



Concordo assolutamente. 

Seguo il Milan da Salonicco ‘73 e quella della semifinale dello scorso anno è la peggiore che abbia mai visto.

Poi magari ce ne saranno state altre in questi 46 anni che mi sono perso, dopotutto un tempo non c’erano le pay tv e quindi a parte quelle di Coppa trasmesse in diretta le altre o le vedevi allo stadio oppure ti attaccavi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Io cerco sempre di essere ottimista e di difendere l’operato della societá perchè, a meno di gestioni chiaramente in malafede come le ultime sotto la presidenza Berlusconi, i primi a voler far bene sono proprio i dirigenti che sicuramente ne sanno meglio di me, peró quando vedo queste partite mi accorgo davvero che siamo messi male.



Altroché.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Agosto 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Di quale giocatore parli?



Scusi Lorenzo. Parlo di Chalanoglou. E veramente scarso


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2019)

Il Milan sta giocando una partita pessima anche se il problema mi sembra più atletico che tattico.
Detto questo non c’è bisogno di reclamare la testa dell’allenatore, dirigenza, calciatori, ecc...siamo alla prima giornata Dio mio.
Comunque Rodriguez davvero inadeguato, il non utilizzo del piede destro causa danni ad ogni palla giocata. Il rientro di Theo è fondamentale. Probabilmente Gianpaolo farà subentrare Conti postando Calabria a sinistra. Visto i 3 gialli mi aspetto quasi da subito un cambio a centrocampo.


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> ROTFL la triade Maldini Boban Gianburrasca è riuscita perfino a peggiorare lo schifo dello scorso anno. Mercato ridicolo più pippe schierate fuori posizione. Siamo al top.



Scusami, eh ma di cosa stai vaneggiando? Che gli acquisti sono tutti fuori.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Agosto 2019)

Rodriguez poi uno scandalo, la gomitata che ha tirato era 100% volontaria. Per fortuna ha preso l'avversario di striscio, altrimenti eravamo pure in 10


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2019)

Manca solo Gattuso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Agosto 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Un esterno di 40 chili che fa la seconda punta, un giocatore di calcio a 5 come trequartista, un trequartista di talento che fa la mezzala, un giocatore di serie C come mezzala, un trequartista da serie B come regista. Giampaolo, non me ne frega se bennacer, kessie e leao hanno 50 di febbre e si sono allenati mezza giornata in totale, metti in campo la gente nel suo ruolo e basta!



Perfetto.
Giampy deve capire, in fretta, che queste cose può farle all'Empoli o alla Samp, di certo non al Milan.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Agosto 2019)

Il fatto che l'Udinese non abbia creato nulla non viene nemmeno menzionato. Io non la vedo cosi nera eh. Ovvio è stato uno spettacolo indecente, ma non cosi tanto. Mille volte meglio del Milan di Gattuso, per ora.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Mettesse subito dentro Leao, Bennacer e Krunic, almeno proviamo a vedere qualcosa di nuovo.

E lasciasse perdere tutte ste pazzie sull'apprendimento. Il calcio è roba semplice. Non servono scienziati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mettesse subito dentro Leao, Bennacer e Krunic, almeno proviamo a vedere qualcosa di nuovo.
> 
> E lasciasse perdere tutte ste pazzie sull'apprendimento. Il calcio è roba semplice. Non servono scienziati.



Quoto.

Con sti scappati di casa non si va da *nessuna* parte.

Punto e stop.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

Una prestazione che é un insulto per qualsiasi persona che segue questa squadra.
Lenti, svogliati, sempre secondi su ogni pallone.

Parlare dei singoli quasi non serve, visto che ormai si conoscono.
Provo una tristezza infinita a vedere Paqueta che si fa notare piu in difesa che in attacco (sprecato, mentre sulla trequarti gioca la Susetta).
Tatticamente un disastro, manca camba, mancano idee, mancano movimenti. Non c'e niente, ma propio niente che stia andando bene.
Giropalla sterile, ma non é una sorpresa. Se non prendi gente con gamba che puo saltare l'uomo e hai 11 giocatori senza carattere finisce cosi. Francamente non ci sono scusanti per mettere in campo un insulto del genere. Borini titolare a centrocampo, Suso trquartista, Paqueta mezzala. 

Poi meglio non commentare il solito arbitraggio al italiana con ammonizioni casuali senza alcun senso.

Per ora il 0-0 sta molto stresso al Udinese.


VERGOGNA.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Agosto 2019)

Ci vuole fisicità ed esplosività nel campionato italiano. Ci mancano queste carattersitiche. Deve entrare Leao. E troppo magro , troppo fragile il sig Castillejo. Inadattato per un campionato come la Serie A


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma sta turca batterà prima o poi una punizione decente? Non efficace, eh? Decente... Da giocatore di Serie A.


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2019)

che punizione è?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sta turca batterà prima o poi una punizione decente? Non efficace, eh? Decente... Da giocatore di Serie A.



La balistica cit.


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2019)

Calabria è un fantino mancato.


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Mio Dio sto calabria


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma Calabria quanti spinelli si é fatto prima della partita? Sbaglia un casino di passaggi semplicissimi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Fontanà che si mangia tutto il "centrocampo"


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2019)

Pure mona la turca che rischia di farsi cacciare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Scusi Lorenzo. Parlo di Chalanoglou. E veramente scarso



Ma non darmi del lei


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

Fofana che salta 3-4 a centrocampo.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2019)

speriamo non aspetti l'85' per i cambi.. se sta bene subito Leao sperando crei scompiglio


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2019)

primo tiro in porta della partita al minuto 48


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2019)

Staccate la spina


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Basta Sugo, basta!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

Vedere Paqueta che si deve fare 40 metri palla al piede partendo davanti alla nostra area é un insulto al calcio. Follia.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2019)

svegliatevi morti di sonno


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Il turco sta clamorosamente fuori posizione!!!!

Non si fa vede dai difensori e quando lo serve Suso non ci arriva!!!!

Che schifo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2019)

vergognosi


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Ahahah Bussetto che se ne porta a spasso tre


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Agosto 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma non darmi del lei



Ok caro. Dai !!speriamo di vincerla questa.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2019)

Che schifo, mamma mia...


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Togliere Calabria grazie


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

Io non reggo un altra stagione di questo tipo. Se i nostri dirigenti strapagati non si invetano qualcosa di miracoloso nei prossimi giorni, ci reivediamo porssima stagione, forse.


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma non si vergognano?


----------



## Goro (25 Agosto 2019)

Spero solo di rubarla in qualche modo perché è l'unica via


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2019)

Sotto la faccia di Giampaolo ci sarà una zip, in realtà è Gattuso.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Non facciamo altro che spazzare la palla a caso dall'area


----------



## Federer90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Fofana contro la nostra mediana sembra il miglior Yaya Tourè


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

È palese che è turco che non fa funzionare il gioco nostro, non sta facendo niente e in difesa si fa scartare molto facilmente


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Mamma che sonno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

La spina dorsale è Calhanoglu-Suso, rendiamoci conto. I due cancri dello scorso anno al centro del gioco. Pazzesco.


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non facciamo altro che spazzare la palla a caso dall'area



Impossibile, Giampaolo è un visionario


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2019)

Sparatemi......


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Basta Chalanoglu


----------



## Federer90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Adesso però faccia un paio di cambi, dia la scossa in qualche modo. Siamo immobili, fiacchi e per giunta rischiamo anche qualcosa dietro.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La spina dorsale è Calhanoglu-Suso, rendiamoci conto. I due cancri dello scorso anno al centro del gioco. Pazzesco.



All'incompetenza c'è un limite. Ad altro, probabilmente no.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Dai dai stiamo resistendo all'assalto di Pussyetto, Lasagne e Fofenello


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La spina dorsale è Calhanoglu-Suso, rendiamoci conto. I due cancri dello scorso anno al centro del gioco. Pazzesco.



Conte li avrebbe segati il primo giorno davanti a tutti in presentazione


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Me lo immagino il derby con Conte alla teza. Sai che roba...


----------



## Alfabri (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma uno come Fofana ci faceva proprio così schifo?


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

continuando così prenderemo gol


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Fofanà sta portando il nostro centrocampo a spasso


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

E intanto rimane in campo il turco...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

Ci presentiamo con Piatek solo in area contro 6 del Udinese.

Tutto come nella stagione precedente. Stessi errori.

Come cavolo é possibile?!


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma quando lo fa un cambio sto babbeo????


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2019)

Borini senza ossigeno...
Madre santa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Pezzente, Puzzetta, Fuffana.... da questi qui ci stiamo facendo mettere sotto...


----------



## Marcolollo89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Madonna, l'incubo continua, speriamo nell'ultima settimana di calciomercato.


----------



## Federer90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Secondo me per Fofana è la classica partita da fenomeno che il carneade di turno riesce a fare contro di noi. Dalla prossima tornerà ai suoi consueti livelli


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2019)

Entra Kessiè...

Al 60° il Milan sta facendo CA-GA-RE.
Differenze tra Gattuso e Giampaolo al momento, schieramento in campo a parte...0


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2019)

La roba agghiacciante è che il melma che vuole Suso trequartista poi manco lo guarda il Milan.


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

L’unica sicurezza oggi è Gigio


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma sto castello ancora in campo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> La roba agghiacciante è che il melma che vuole Suso trequartista poi manco lo guarda il Milan.


Suso fa le stesse cose sia da esterno che da trequartista, ha crossato per Piatek dal centro 
Grande visione di gioco....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Per dio e mettilo in attaccante, che sia Leão o l'impomatato


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2019)

Castillejo....


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2019)

castellitto...


----------



## Federer90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Se non mette Leao in una situazione del genere, vuol dire che non ci crede minimamente. Sulla carta è l'uomo ideale per dare la scossa. Non ci sono scuse che tengano


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

ma dove tira questo


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

"La velocità di Suso".

LOL. C'ha messo mezz'ora per fare 20 metri di campo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Suso fa le stesse cose sia da esterno che da trequartista, ha crossato per Piatek dal centro
> Grande visione di gioco....



Non c'e da meravigliarsi. Suso é un giocatore fatto. Fa sempre le stesse cose e quelle funzionano solo largo a destra.

Metterlo trequartista é un disastro tattico per la squadra ma anche per il giocatore


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma i magici schemi di Giampollo?


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2019)

Comunque mi piacerebbe sapere cosa potrebbe fare correa in una squadra di cessi come questa, a sto punto tanto vale risparmiare sti 40 milioni e tenerseli come tesoretto per il futuro (gennaio/mercato estivo 2020)


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

........


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Fantastici i nostri passaggi romagnoli Musacchio Calabria Rodriguez


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma buttati in mare, Piatek.

Il Cutrone di Polonia che ha fatto la stagione della vita.

Prendete Icardi, please.


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Il turco non ne prende una!!!


----------



## Federer90 (25 Agosto 2019)

La grossa delusione di questa partita, per me, è rivedere quel completo immobilismo e quella prevedibilità che hanno reso totalmente asfittica la nostra manovra negli ultimi anni. Aldilà di come finisca, speravo di vedere tutt'altro, perlomeno qualche accenno di cambiamento.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2019)

Come detto da qualcun altro, si inventassero qualcosa questa settimana i signori in dirigenza perchè altri 8 mesi così se li possono vedere solo e soltanto loro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> "La velocità di Suso".
> 
> LOL. C'ha messo mezz'ora per fare 20 metri di campo



Nel frattempo che faceva il suo "contropiede" han sistemato difesa, centrocampo e si son presi un caffè


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Che schifo a questa squadra mancano 4-5 giocatori titolari


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Agosto 2019)

Sembra di giocare senza attacco

Piatek molto sottotono Castillejo impalpabile

Invenzioni solo da Suso ma lento e prevedibile

Difesa leggerissima soprattutto sui laterali


L'impronta di un nuovo allenatore assolutamente non si vede in nulla tranne nella gente fuori ruolo. Mi tocca sperare in BONAVENTURA


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

qua l'ho vista brutta ma l'udinese è proprio scarsa


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Che scene


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Per fortuna che c'hanno Lasagna e non Icardi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Piatek in versione piangina mi mancava.

Ma fatevi ingroppare da un montone encefalitico, maledetti.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2019)

Patetico


----------



## Teddy (25 Agosto 2019)

Piatek ha davvero rotto il C con 'ste simulazioni.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Muoveteviiii, maledetti


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2019)

c'ho le palle che strisciano sul pavimento


----------



## Federer90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Piatek poteva evitare questa sceneggiata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

Rosso netto non assegnato a Becao comunque.


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

De Paul e nestorowski, stai a vedere eh


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Lo ha deprivato della vista


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2019)

Goal di De Paul neanche quotato


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

ma che fa piatek


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Piatek ha davvero rotto il C con 'ste simulazioni.



Piatetiko.


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Lo posso dire? Facciamo più schifo dell'anno scorso

Il gol di De PAul non è manco quotato


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma siamo sicuri che dobbiamo giocare per forza con il trequartista? Mi sembra che stiamo rifacendo per l'ennesima volta gli stessi errori di sempre.


----------



## Federer90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Prepariamoci a venti minuti di De Paul degni del miglior Messi


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

Il problema non è Giampaolo se ancora non fosse chiaro. Il problema è chi prende Giampaolo e poi costruisce una squadra di tutte scommesse o giocatori acerbissimi. Oltretutto non prendendo giocatori adatti al suo modo di giocare. Quando dicevo che siamo più deboli dell'anno scorso, mi si diceva impossibile. E infatti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> c'ho le palle che strisciano sul pavimento



Fai come me, mettile a tracolla


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Gol Udinese

1-0


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Ahahahah che cessi


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Che vergogna


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2019)

A zappare. Tutti.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2019)

Eccallà, forza e coraggio ne mancano solo 37


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

4 minuti persi per due cambi


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2019)

Bravissimi tutti....


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2019)

Taaaac


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

Era nell’aria.


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> De Paul e nestorowski, stai a vedere eh



Boia, c’ho preso dopo 5 secondi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Meritatissimo vantaggio dell’Udinese.

Schiattate, m-a-l-e-d-e-t-t-i!!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

Mamma mia Kessie che marca. Lol.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma chi è sto Becalino?

Da dove è uscito


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

La grande organizzazione di Giampaolo


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2019)

giusto..


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Spenta. Ciao.

Donnarumma 5
Musacchio 6
Romagnoli 6
Calabria 4
Rodriguez 3
Chalanoglu 3
Borini 5
Paquetà 5
Suso 4
Piatek 4
Samu 5


----------



## kYMERA (25 Agosto 2019)

A De Paul é bastata una palla.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2019)

ma morissero tutti sti cessi. Un altro anno così io non lo guardo.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2019)

Stamattina ho rinnovato l'abbonamento a NowTV di Sky.
Purtroppo mi dura un mese intero. Dovevo scegliere l'opzione un giorno. Sono un *******.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2019)

Santi madonne e Gesù cristi già alla prima di campionato.


Ma ammazzatevi tutti


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

era palese

finita


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2019)

E di cosa ci stupiamo? CHIUNQUE dopo l'amichevole con il Cesena sapeva che sarebbe finita così.. è una squadra scarsa, è palese ed innegabile, punto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

Godo!

L'Udinese merita ampiamente.

Giampaolo, Maldini, Boban, la squadra. Tutti si devono vergognare. 

Stagione che quest'anno rischia di non partire nemmeno. Ci siamo presentati in modo ignobile. Formazioni tatticamente oscena, squadra senza condizione e idee.

Peggio di cosi é difficile.


----------



## Federer90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Questo qui nelle formazioni di sky a inizio partita non aveva neanche la foto. Vamos.


----------



## elpacoderoma (25 Agosto 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> un centrocampo così pietoso non l’ ho mai visto schierato neanche a football manager.
> Oggi ne prendiamo 3 e non voglio sentire buona prestazione o errori arbitrali.



cvd


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2019)

Un solo calciatore dell'Udinese in linea con 5 milanisti...chi colpisce di testa?


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2019)

Esonerate quell'********* in panchinaaaaaawq.

Esoneratelo subito! Non fate di nuovo lo stesso erroreeeeee


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Kessiè è saltato come un sacco di patate.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma qualcuno si sorprende veramente di tutto ciò?

Boh, eppure si parla di calcio ogni giorno qui. Quindi bisognerebbe essere almeno un pò ferrati riguardo la materia...


----------



## mark (25 Agosto 2019)

Che schifo


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2019)

Che pena.


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Calabria Rodriguez Musacchio suso Chalanoglu Castillejo ma dove si vuole andare? Pensassero al mercato 2020/2021


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Mi raccomando ora tutti ad offendere Maldini, Boban, e la macchietta Giampy, dimenticando i pagliacci che ci sono dietro.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

cambio tardivo di almeno 73'


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2019)

Parata irreale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il problema non è Giampaolo se ancora non fosse chiaro. Il problema è chi prende Giampaolo e poi costruisce una squadra di tutte scommesse o giocatori acerbissimi. Oltretutto non prendendo giocatori adatti al suo modo di giocare. Quando dicevo che siamo più deboli dell'anno scorso, mi si diceva impossibile. E infatti.



e infatti. 3 mesi a dire che non abbiamo colpitori di testa, e vendono baka e zapata. bravi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Agosto 2019)

Chiaramente una stagione come le ultime, finita.
Schiattassero tutti dal presidente al cuoco sti maiali.
Saluti


----------



## malos (25 Agosto 2019)

Io sono stremato non ne posso più.


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Ripeto, l’unica sicurezza è Gigio.

Qua c’e Chi gli ha già dato 5


----------



## Beppe85 (25 Agosto 2019)

Lo ridico... non arriva al panettone il vostro maestro. Vi aspetto a dicembre quando forse qualcuno inizierà a capire che gattuso aveva capito tutto.


----------



## robasten (25 Agosto 2019)

PAPERUMMA cacciatelo subito Regalatelo se qualche incopetente lo vuole


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando ora tutti ad offendere Maldini, Boban, e la macchietta Giampy, dimenticando i pagliacci che ci sono dietro.



Quoto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Mammamia Musacchio, pietà


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Toglie paqueta e non il turco HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ripeto, l’unica sicurezza è Gigio.
> 
> Qua c’e Chi gli ha già dato 5



Sei ironico, spero.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

mamma mia che pena


----------



## Ambrole (25 Agosto 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Esonerate quell'********* in panchinaaaaaawq.
> 
> Esoneratelo subito! Non fate di nuovo lo stesso erroreeeeee



È arrivato il genio


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno si sorprende veramente di tutto ciò?
> 
> Boh, eppure si parla di calcio ogni giorno qui. Quindi bisognerebbe essere almeno un pò ferrati riguardo la materia...



Ehhhhh ma vuoi mettere i nostri acquisti funzionali al meraviglioso gioco di Giampaolo con un wrestler di 100 kg e un allenatore piangina?"cit


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2019)

I cambi falli quando manca un quarto d ora e siamo sotto di un gol mi raccomando


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno si sorprende veramente di tutto ciò?
> 
> Boh, eppure si parla di calcio ogni giorno qui. Quindi bisognerebbe essere almeno un pò ferrati riguardo la materia...


Solo i commercialisti per Elliot sono sorpresi


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2019)

Eh ma non c'è mica nulla di nuovo....se l'allenatore non incide pesantemente....la squadra è quella dello scorso anno....i nuovi acquisti sono tutti giovani....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

Giampaolo gia si dimostra un genio. Aspetta il svantaggio per entrare nella modalita 'panico' e lanciare nuovi a caso.

Fenomeno!


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Siamo l'unica squadra la cui stagione finisce ogni anno ancora prima di iniziare, basta vedere il mercato


----------



## Federer90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Mi sa che il turco è riuscito a diventare il cocco anche di Giampaolo. Aiuto


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sei ironico, spero.



Ma che partita state guardando??? Ha fatto un miracolo anche adesso!!!

Avrà parato 20 tiri per colpa di questi incompetenti.

Il gol di testa a mezzo metro voglio vedere chi te lo para!!!


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2019)

Comunque si sapeva che sarebbe andata così eh.

Ma si parla sempre di pessimismo...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Agosto 2019)

Bello comunque che si possano prendere a ceffoni gli avversari, non essere nemmeno ammoniti e segnare un minuto dopo.
Il calcio, quello sano, insomma


----------



## diavolo (25 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando ora tutti ad offendere Maldini, Boban, e la macchietta Giampy, dimenticando i pagliacci che ci sono dietro.



Se si prestano a tutto ciò in cambio di un contratto non sono poi così diversi da quei pagliacci.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

... O davvero qualcuno crede seriamente a "Giampaolo maestro" di quel bollito di Sacchi o di determinati giornalisti che non fanno altro che prenderci per il culo?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Che forte Calabria, e pensare che Conti è probabilmente messo peggio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Squadra imbarazzante.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Eh ma non c'è mica nulla di nuovo....se l'allenatore non incide pesantemente....la squadra è quella dello scorso anno....i nuovi acquisti sono tutti giovani....



Pure Mbappè è giovane.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno si sorprende veramente di tutto ciò?
> 
> Boh, eppure si parla di calcio ogni giorno qui. Quindi bisognerebbe essere almeno un pò ferrati riguardo la materia...



Sono anni che si ripete lo stesso copione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno si sorprende veramente di tutto ciò?
> 
> Boh, eppure si parla di calcio ogni giorno qui. Quindi bisognerebbe essere almeno un pò ferrati riguardo la materia...



ma appunto non capisco tutto sta sorpresa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Squadra imbarazzante.



L’imbarazzo si imbarazza a guardare questa “”””””squadra””””””


----------



## robasten (25 Agosto 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma che partita state guardando??? Ha fatto un miracolo anche adesso!!!
> 
> Avrà parato 20 tiri per colpa di questi incompetenti.
> 
> Il gol di testa a mezzo metro voglio vedere chi te lo para!!!


sei suo cugino ?


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Fai come me, mettile a tracolla



ci provo


----------



## mark (25 Agosto 2019)

La cosa preoccupante è che manca la voglia


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma non è mano????


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

robasten ha scritto:


> sei suo cugino ? &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;



No, semplicemente vedo la partita.

Abbiamo molti cessi, non sparare sugli unici decenti.


----------



## RojoNero (25 Agosto 2019)

rigoreeeee


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ripeto, l’unica sicurezza è Gigio.
> 
> Qua c’e Chi gli ha già dato 5



sicurezza?????

ma l'ha visto che sembra da 3a categoria? mah..


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2019)

altre 2 ore della mia vita buttate via


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> ... O davvero qualcuno crede seriamente a "Giampaolo maestro" di quel bollito di Sacchi o di determinati giornalisti che non fanno altro che prenderci per il culo?


Suso trequartista, direi che basta questo.


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sicurezza?????
> 
> ma l'ha visto che sembra da 3a categoria? mah..



Ma quanti tiri ha preso??? Ma quali squadre concedono tutti questi tiri????

Mi vuoi dire che il gol è colpa sua???


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

È rigore


----------



## robasten (25 Agosto 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> No, semplicemente vedo la partita.
> 
> Abbiamo molti cessi, non sparare sugli unici decenti.


peccato perché sennò potevi mandare il curriculum a milanello , li prendono tutti i donnarumma family


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2019)

rigore netto. posizione a ore 9 del braccio. Telecronisti scandalosi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Mi vergognerei se ci dessero sto rigore


----------



## davoreb (25 Agosto 2019)

Non può nn dare rigore


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Agosto 2019)

La tocca palesemente col braccio però


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Pazzesco siamo proprio sfigati, meglio così non ci sono scusanti


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mi vergognerei se ci dessero sto rigore



.


----------



## mark (25 Agosto 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mi vergognerei se ci dessero sto rigore



Per le nuove regole è rigore. Punto


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se si prestano a tutto ciò in cambio di un contratto non sono poi così diversi da quei pagliacci.



appunto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mi vergognerei se ci dessero sto rigore



la regola è chiara, questo è rigore


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

robasten ha scritto:


> peccato perché sennò potevi mandare il curriculum a milanello , li prendono tutti i donnarumma family



Ma guarda la partita va.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

5 minuti per decidere...come si fa? Ridicoli.

Scelta comunque giusto. Sarebbe stato un rigore molto severo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Meglio così, nemmeno un aiutino sti luridi


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2019)

Ieri a Firenze rigore, qui no, ok.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2019)

Perso 3 minuti e non ci hanno neanche dato rigore, già noi facciamo schifo, se poi agli altri viene incontro pure l arbitro bene così


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

La var quest’anno fa vomitare danno rigore alla Juve e questo non lo danno.

Mi hanno già stancato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Spero si rendano conto che questa squadra non andrà da nessuna parte


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Qui ci vuole un Belluccone 2 ragazzi, altrimenti non se ne esce.

Se non ci prende uno dei tanti Berlusconi di oggi sparsi per il mondo salvatevi le partite del vecchio Milan sul PC, se non sapete dove reperirle per tutti i 90 minuti andate su footballia.net, perché senza un altro Berlusconi a salvarci il vero Milan non lo rivedremo.

Anzi, quando ci prese lui avevamo una squadra nettamente, di un abisso, più forte di questa. Basti pensare che avevamo Tassotti, Evani, Virdis, Costacurta, Maldini, Baresi.



Per trovare un Milan paragonabile a quello di questi anni bisogna forse scendere al pre-1950.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

mah non ne va bene una


----------



## robasten (25 Agosto 2019)

ecco adesso parleranno del rigore non dato invece di parlare di una squadra da salvezza altro che champion


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Agosto 2019)

Su diretta.it leggo di 0 tiri in porta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

Calabria in condizione pietosa. Impresentabile.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Agosto 2019)

Il telecronista ha passato il tempo a dire che con le nuove regole questo non è rigore e qui leggo il contrario....ok

Comunque se c'è anche qualche ripensamento se venire al Milan o meno questa partita non servirò di certo a Correa & Co. a convincersi, anzi!


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Basta Sugo, basta!


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Sugo ha la forza di una formica


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Agosto 2019)

Noi facciamo schifo. Ma come diavolo si fa a non dare rigore? Se non dai rigore perché non ci dai almeno il calcio d'angolo? Cioè che palle.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Quest'anno è un miracolo rimanere nella parte sinistra della classifica.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Agosto 2019)

La cosa che mi fa più imbestialire è che l'anno scorso eravamo addirittura terzi e con i soldi della Champions già in tasca.

Fanno schifo e stiamo rigiocando con gli stessi. Assurdo!


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno è un miracolo rimanere nella parte sinistra della classifica.



.


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2019)

Che tristezza infinita


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

arbitri come l'anno scorso, squadra peggiorata. parte destra della classifica aggiudicata


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Dalla prossima Conti, grazie.


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2019)

"Piede d'amianto" Calabria


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma quando finisce pure quest'altra stagione?


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Che schifo il turco!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> "Piede d'amianto" Calabria



Erede legittimo al trono degli Abati


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Dalla prossima Conti, grazie.


Conti grazie ai suoi infortuni è praticamente finito, facciamocene una ragione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Inneschiamo il circolo virtuoso con Suso e Calhanoglu mi raccomando.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

Altra stagione finita ancora prima di iniziare. Incredibile. Non ne posso più. Maledetti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Agosto 2019)

Piatek è tornato al Genoa?


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2019)

suso fisso sull'esterno ormai.....si mette dove ha confidenza....GIUSTAMENTE


----------



## elpacoderoma (25 Agosto 2019)

Suso è inutile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Inneschiamo il circolo virtuoso con Suso e Calhanoglu mi raccomando.



Già.


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Conti grazie ai suoi infortuni è praticamente finito, facciamocene una ragione.



Ovviamente non sono certo del suo rendimento, ma se Calabria gioca così possiamo anche provarlo...


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Altra stagione finita ancora prima di iniziare. Incredibile. Non ne posso più. Maledetti.



Adesso i vari giornalisti che ci vogliono malissimo inizieranno con le solite tiritere:"Ci vuole tempoh!".


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Palla a Susy e cross a caso, ora sì che siamo il Milan di Pane e Veleno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Belluccone 2 vieni presto, abbiamo bisogno di te, grazie.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2019)

oggi prestazione indecente. ma proprio indecente.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

squadra senza anima
poi possiamo fare tutti i giudizi tecnici e tattici che volete


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2019)

Alla terza è meglio che non si presentino.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2019)

Volevo dare tempo almeno due mesi a Giampollo, ma dopo sta roba non ce la faccio...


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

C'è ancora una settimana di mercato e Allegri e Mourinho liberi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Sti poveri ragazzi come Bennacer e Leão che entrano in situazioni disperate, non sanno che fare e vengono bollati irrimediabilmente come cessi


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Agosto 2019)

Come al solito una volta sotto e a 10 minuti dalla fine cominciamo a provare a giocare a calcio

MA a Sacchi piace Giampaolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

Almeno per la prossima stagione non ci dovremo fare il sangue amaro per essere espulsi da una competizione UEFA.

Quest'anno non si andra nemmeno in EL.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2019)

Zero tiri in porta


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

quanto mi mancava l'ignoranza di kessie


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2019)

Donnarumma 6
Rodriguez 4
Romagnoli 5,5
Musacchio 5,5
Calabria 3
Calhanoglu 3 
Borini 3
Paquetà 4
Suso 5
Piatek 4
Castillejo 5


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2019)

Finita. Uno schifo prevedibile. Il primo di molti. 

Daje!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2019)

è riuscito a fare peggio della peggior partita di Gattuso. Non sto scherzando. Credo sia la partita più brutta degli ultimi due anni. Una roba veramente inverosimile


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

questa partita era telefonata da almeno 1 MESE


----------



## uolfetto (25 Agosto 2019)

che pena. c'è da dire che non mi aspettavo niente di diverso, quindi almeno non sono quasi per niente deluso.


----------



## Kaw (25 Agosto 2019)

Disastro su tutti i fronti.
Non si può salvare niente da questa partita, che si sveglino tutti, sennò finisce davvero male...


----------



## R41D3N (25 Agosto 2019)

Indecenti! Pensiamo a salvarci quest'anno che con sti scappati di casa non è neanche scontato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

Emblematico Rodriguez:

A 10 secondi dalla fine della partite ci mette 10 secondi per la rimessa e lancia il pallone a caso verso una maglia bianconera.

Definirlo un vermo é un complimento.


----------



## Ambrole (25 Agosto 2019)

Madonna miaaaaaa
Ha giocato la formazione migliore al momento. 
Non siamo una squadra da Champions e lo sapevamo già. Non lo saremmo nemmeno con modric, quindi non iniziate.
Evitiamo per favore di insultare per tutto l anno dirigenti giocatori allenatori proprietà etc.
Se siete in grado di accettare la nostra dimensione, bene, altrimenti non seguite la squadra e stop


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2019)

Abbiamo meritato la sconfitta


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Agosto 2019)

Inizio più che prevedibile di una stagione che sarà scellerata. Siano una società gestita e costituita interamente da incapaci


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Vabbè se ricominci la stagione partendo con punti fermi Suso e Calhanoglu evidentemente te le vai a cercare. Sono stati i due mali della scorsa stagione e li metti di nuovo al centro del progetto. Indicibile dai.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Agosto 2019)

Già non vedo l'ora finisca il campionato


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2019)

dai non facciamo un dramma , siamo ancora in corsa per il nostro obiettivo (10' posto)


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vabbè se ricominci la stagione partendo con punti fermi Suso e Calhanoglu evidentemente te le vai a cercare. Sono stati i due mali della scorsa stagione e li metti di nuovo al centro del progetto. Indicibile dai.



Malafede. Non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Agosto 2019)

Se ti presenti in campo con Calhanoglu, Borini, Suso e Castillejo la sconfitta è l'unico risultato possibile.
Ma anche contro il Lecce, eh.


----------



## mark (25 Agosto 2019)

Che si vergognino, almeno un po' di voglia invece il 0 cosmico. Che schifo, tutti quanti. Viene già voglia di mandarli a f*nculo


----------



## davoreb (25 Agosto 2019)

Veramente pessima la prima, mi è piaciuto bennaver


----------



## malos (25 Agosto 2019)

Mah siamo in una spirale dannata non ne usciamo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Vergogna tutti, dirigenti, giocatori e allenatore.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2019)

Emblematico Rodriguez:

A 10 secondi dalla fine della partite ci mette 10 secondi per la rimessa e lancia il pallone a caso verso una maglia bianconera.

Definirlo un vermo é un complimento.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Agosto 2019)

Non so cosa dire, se non: CHE SCHIFO.


----------



## mark (25 Agosto 2019)

Voglio proprio sentire Giampaolo cosa dice


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2019)

Non ricordo un esordio peggiore di questo


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma la spiegazione per il mancato rigore quale sarebbe?


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2019)

Però mi raccomando eh, perdiamo 3 mesi appresso a Correa che tanto "c'è tempo, c'è tempo..."


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Agosto 2019)

Borini 2,5 millioni all'anno. Sto pippone di Calabria rinnovato a 2. Kessié quasi 3. Chalm....da a 2,5. Dove vogliamo andare ?


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Però mi raccomando eh, perdiamo 3 mesi appresso a Correa che tanto "c'è tempo, c'è tempo..."



N'altro super mega pacco.


----------



## Baba (25 Agosto 2019)

Sabato prossimo allo stadio non ci vado nemmeno se mi pagano.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Che si vergognino, almeno un po' di voglia invece il 0 cosmico. Che schifo, tutti quanti. Viene già voglia di mandarli a f*nculo


Eppure mi sembravi molto speranzoso, già cambiato idea?


----------



## Igniorante (25 Agosto 2019)

Meno male che quest'anno ho deciso di non rodermi più il fegato guardando il solito scempio di partita, tutto ampiamente previsto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Agosto 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ma la spiegazione per il mancato rigore quale sarebbe?



Non dirlo eh. Altrimenti mezzo forum ti risponderà che comunque facciamo schifo e che è inutile parlare del rigore. Della serie cornuti e mazziati. Anche io mi chiedo come si faccia a non dare quel rigore, soprattutto rivisto col var. Oltre questo manco il calcio d'angolo ha dato! L'assurdità!


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Agosto 2019)

Una grandissima delusione ci speravo...ci credevo. Forse la squadra che ha giocato gli ultimi minuti sarebbe stata più competitiva ma inutile recriminare ora...portiamo a casa solo tristezza


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Sta squadra è nettamente peggio di quel che sembrava. Oggettivamente non può avere ambizioni di nulla. L’allenatore è imbarazzante e inadeguato. Sta squadra più di 40 punti non li fa. Io non sono pessimista ma realista. Preparatevi al peggio...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

A malincuore. Va fatta tabula rasa. Iniziando dai giocatori, e valutando anche i dirigenti. Non so sinceramente cosa si possa fare in una settimana di mercato ormai. tabula rasa.


----------



## kekkopot (25 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vabbè se ricominci la stagione partendo con punti fermi Suso e Calhanoglu evidentemente te le vai a cercare. Sono stati i due mali della scorsa stagione e li metti di nuovo al centro del progetto. Indicibile dai.


Esattamente. Esito più che meritato. 

Dovevamo farli fuori entrambi e invece sono al centro del progetto...


----------



## Lambro (25 Agosto 2019)

L'emblema del tutto é la poderosa marcatura di kessie sul gol, solito pippone negli stacchi e nel gioco caxxuto. Partita inguardabile, non saprei veramente da dove ricominciare con gente come la nostra.


----------



## RojoNero (25 Agosto 2019)

0 tiri in porta! ZERO!!! vergognatevi


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A malincuore. Va fatta tabula rasa. Iniziando dai giocatori, e valutando anche i dirigenti. Non so sinceramente cosa si possa fare in una settimana di mercato ormai. tabula rasa.



Boh, io ho tanti tanti tanti dubbi su chi etichetta Castillejo come sorpresa dell'anno, va a prendere Giampaolo e conferma gli scellerati Suso e Calhanoglu. Probabilmente, come si va, non è il vero mandante. Ma...


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2019)

Purtroppo male. Al di là di ogni discorso, speravo di non vedere più il 10 e l’8. Ma sempre lì sono. Non ho capito come mai i carichi sono stati appesantiti così tanto nelle ultime 2 settimane.


----------



## Anguus (25 Agosto 2019)

Si ringrazia l'incompetente Maldini e il paraculo di Boban per questa prima di tante figure di *****, ma tanto quanto prima se la fileranno addossando le colpe ad altri. Tiferò l'Inter di Conte perché interrompa il dominio Juve


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2019)

Prima figuraccia archiviata. 
Zero tiri, zero azioni, zero tutto.
Tutto ampiamente previsto, come detto e ridetto nei giorni scorsi, bastava aver guardato l'amichevole di Cesena.

Io vi chiedo ragazzi: ma voi ricordate le stagioni da decimo posto con Galliani? Perché succedono... a me viene da ridere quanto sento parlare di quarto posto...

Giampaolo poi imparerà in fretta cosa sia il Milan. Già nei prossimi giorni si prenderà le prime tranvate.
Purtroppo vedo troppa poesia e poca pragmatica in questo nuovo Milan.


----------



## Mic (25 Agosto 2019)

Da 3 mesi vado dicendo che ci troveremo a fine ottobre a giocare con il 433 e con un allenatore sulla graticola.
Sbagliavo, inizio Ottobre.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Agosto 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Esito più che meritato.
> 
> Dovevamo farli fuori entrambi e invece sono al centro del progetto...



This. 

Spero alla prossima giochino I nuovi,pronti o non pronti, quei due più Castillejo e Borini devono sparire dai titolari. Aspettando Theo a sinistra.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2019)

Ripropongo, in una squadra di cessi come questa vale veramente la pena spendere 40/50 milioni per correa? Personalmente non mi piace, ma anche se fosse forte, cosa riuscirebbe a risolvere? Se metti un cucchiaio di cioccolato in una zuppa di m**da la zuppa saprà di m**da comunque


----------



## PM3 (25 Agosto 2019)

Iniziamo con il primo furto.
Serie A indegna. 
Arbitri senza vergogna.


----------



## kekkopot (25 Agosto 2019)

Quando è stato ingaggiato Giampaolo ero MOLTO perplesso. Però allo stesso tempo ero contento di esserci liberati di un NON-allenatore come Gattuso.

Questa prima partita è andata oltre le peggiori aspettative (in negativo). Morale della favola: qua c'è da cambiare 10/11 della squadra titolare. 
E prendere un allenatore TOP.



Ma ormai dobbiamo farcene una ragione. Siamo al livello di una Sampdoria e tali rimarremmo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Wow 0 tiri in porta contro Jajalo ed Ekong!


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, io ho tanti tanti tanti dubbi su chi etichetta Castillejo come sorpresa dell'anno, va a prendere Giampaolo e conferma gli scellerati Suso e Calhanoglu. Probabilmente, come si va, non è il vero mandante. Ma...



Già. Stessi dubbi miei. Leonardo pur sbagliando qualche acquisto, aveva in mente un progetto ben preciso. Voleva conte e giocatori per un 4 3 3.
Prendono Giampaolo e non comprano giocatori adatti. Ma dove vogliamo andare con trequartista adattato, seconda punta adattata, ancora con Pippoglu, borini Musacchio Calabria Rodriguez. Per questo dico tabula rasa. Non c'è altra via.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Agosto 2019)

Difficile analizzare una partita così schifosa sotto ogni punto di vista immaginabile, tattico fisico tecnico e mentale.

E comunque inziamo col primo rigore non dato (solare)


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2019)

robasten ha scritto:


> sei suo cugino ?



In un Milan che fa pena, Donnarumma è sicuramente il giocatore che oggi ha fatto il suo evitando figure peggiori. Cosa c’e Di strano nel commento dell’utente? Il problema sono i terzini penosi, la seconda punta che non abbiamo e soprattutto una preparazione atletica che non c’è.


----------



## andreima (25 Agosto 2019)

Mah squadra fuori dal mondo, però un attimo primo del gol, becao colpisce in faccia piatek, vale tutto? Ok comunque sconfitta meritata, siamo cotti


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2019)

Qualcuno pensa che il solo Correa basti per sistemare i problemi di questa squadra?


----------



## Jazzy R&B (25 Agosto 2019)

Le risatone dei gobbi di casa, che continuano a massacrarmi anche adesso mentre scrivo.....le prese per il culo degli indaisti su whats'up, che stanno arrivando copiose e scroscianti come un temporale......le battutine e i sorrisini su Facebook...io una stagione, un'altra, costellata di partitacce ed umiliazioni come oggi non sò se la reggo.E' una roba da far bestemmiare un prete in chiesa la notte di Natale, siamo alla prima e io sono già gonfio.


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2019)

Poche parole. Le ricette sono solo 4:
Si buttano sul piatto 150/200 milioni per acquisti decorosi in quest'ultima settimana;
Si fanno definitivamente uscire Kessié, Suso, Calhanoglu, Castillejo, Silva e Laxalt...a costo di rimetterci qualcosa;
Borini può restare solo come 6°/7° centrocampista. 
Si prenda un difensore centrale DECENTE!

Purtroppo so già che se andrà bene entrerà il solo Correa....e allora tanti saluti CL...e credo anche EL


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è ancora una settimana di mercato e Allegri e Mourinho liberi.



Zamparini Docet


----------



## andreima (25 Agosto 2019)

Comunque per giocare a due davanti uno dei due non può essere un esterno, ci vogliono due bomber con caratteristiche opposte, se vuoi andare in Champions, messi così siamo da brividi.. Senza idee, spero non continui così


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6
> Rodriguez 4
> Romagnoli 5,5
> Musacchio 5,5
> ...



A mio avviso non hai sbagliato un voto


----------



## andreima (25 Agosto 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Le risatone dei gobbi di casa, che continuano a massacrarmi anche adesso mentre scrivo.....le prese per il culo degli indaisti su whats'up, che stanno arrivando copiose e scroscianti come un temporale......le battutine e i sorrisini su Facebook...io una stagione, un'altra, costellata di partitacce ed umiliazioni come oggi non sò se la reggo.E' una roba da far bestemmiare un prete in chiesa la notte di Natale, siamo alla prima e io sono già gonfio.



Devi assorbire tranquillamente, c. E tempo di vendetta


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2019)

Il sesto posto, forse, ci attende.


----------



## Walker (25 Agosto 2019)

Retrocessione quasi certa.
Forse ci salveremo all'ultima giornata.
Iniziamo bene anche col VAR.
Nuove regole, vecchio trattamento, ripartiremo dalla B 2020/2021, domani vado in agenzia e metto 10€ sulla retrocessione.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2019)

Oggi era fondamentale vincere, punto! Che tristezza...


----------



## markjordan (25 Agosto 2019)

chala e suso venduti o tribuna
gp esonerato x non aver capito niente dei giocatori a disposizione
il sistema ci ammazza come sempre
basta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Retrocessione quasi certa.
> Forse ci salveremo all'ultima giornata.
> Iniziamo bene anche col VAR.
> Nuove regole, vecchio trattamento, ripartiremo dalla B 2020/2021, domani vado in agenzia e metto 10€ sulla retrocessione.



Se la retrocessione fosse propedeutica al fallimento e all’arrivo di un proprietario da vero Milan che possa rilanciarci davvero firmo col sangue anche subito.


----------



## Ambrole (25 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Già. Stessi dubbi miei. Leonardo pur sbagliando qualche acquisto, aveva in mente un progetto ben preciso. Voleva conte e giocatori per un 4 3 3.
> Prendono Giampaolo e non comprano giocatori adatti. Ma dove vogliamo andare con trequartista adattato, seconda punta adattata, ancora con Pippoglu, borini Musacchio Calabria Rodriguez. Per questo dico tabula rasa. Non c'è altra via.


Io esco di testa...
Ma che progetto era!!!!!????!!!!!
Prendiamo conte ed Everton!!!! Facile a dirsi, ma loro sarebbero venuti? E con cosa lo pagavi?? Dai non siate ridicoli. 
Non ci sono colpe nei protagonisti attuali, semplicemente veniamo da due anni nei quali si è sbagliato tutto.stop


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se la retrocessione fosse propedeutica al fallimento e all’arrivo di un proprietario da vero Milan che possa rilanciarci davvero firmo col sangue anche subito.



Quindi sarebbe ottimo ripartire dai dilettanti? Stai trollando o cosa? Perché talvolta i dubbi vengono leggendo sto commenti...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi sarebbe ottimo ripartire dai dilettanti? Stai trollando o cosa? Perché talvolta i dubbi vengono leggendo sto commenti...



Se ci prendono sul ciglio del burrone in tribunale come ha fatto Berlusconi non ci andiamo nei dilettanti, intendevo quello. Ovviamente. Ci mancherebbe pure che volessi ripartire dai dilettanti.

Ma qui l’unico modo è fare ciò che si è fatto allora, non c’è altra via.

Azzerare tutto, fare macerie e ripartire da zero presi a prezzo di saldo da un proprietario degno del nostro blasone.

Altrimenti rimarremo con la Milanmpdoria per sempre.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi sarebbe ottimo ripartire dai dilettanti? Stai trollando o cosa? Perché talvolta i dubbi vengono leggendo sto commenti...



Guarda io preferisco farmi la Serie B e farmi 2-3 anni da settimo posto per poi tornare ad essere competitivi, invece di rimanere in eterno in questa situazione vergognosa in cui ci troviamo da circa 10 anni.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Agosto 2019)

è inutile aspettarsi miracoli nell'ultima settimana di mercato. questa squadra per svoltare (non solo dal punto di vista tecnico) avrebbe bisogno di almeno 3/4 cessioni e altrettanti acquisti. cosa che non si riesce a fare nemmeno in una sessione intera perchè i nostri non li vuole nessuno. quindi inutile prendersi in giro con "il mercato è luuungo" 1 mese prima della chiusura quando è abbastanza evidente che ormai non si riesce più a quagliare nulla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Guarda io preferisco farmi la Serie B e farmi 2-3 anni da settimo posto per poi tornare ad essere competitivi, invece di rimanere in eterno in questa situazione vergognosa in cui ci troviamo da circa 10 anni.



Quoto con tutto il sangue che ho in corpo.

In B ci sono già stato, non è un problema.

L’ho retta e mandata giù che non avevo ancora compiuto 15 anni, posso reggerla ancora.

Facciamo macerie e ripartiamo.

L’A.C Giannino deve morire definitivamente.


----------



## robs91 (25 Agosto 2019)

4-3-1-2 modulo che era desueto anche ai tempi di ancelotti e x di più con Cagabra-Rodriguez terzini Borini mezzala e Suso trequartista.Vabbe' abbiamo capito che sarà la solita stagione orripilante se va bene.


----------



## lucapontellini (25 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Già. Stessi dubbi miei. Leonardo pur sbagliando qualche acquisto, aveva in mente un progetto ben preciso. Voleva conte e giocatori per un 4 3 3.
> Prendono Giampaolo e non comprano giocatori adatti. Ma dove vogliamo andare con trequartista adattato, seconda punta adattata, ancora con Pippoglu, borini Musacchio Calabria Rodriguez. Per questo dico tabula rasa. Non c'è altra via.



Certo che se avesse preso Conte ed i giocatori per il 4 3 3 avrebbe fatto un disastro.
Conte ha sempre giocato con la difesa a 3.
Di solito schiera un 3 5 2


----------



## EmmePi (25 Agosto 2019)

Quando annunciarono Giampaolo mi sono messo le mano nei capelli!
Grande maestro di calcio.... si è visto!

E mettici pure senza palle o senza testa.
Hai ripresentato una squadra coi giocatori dello scorso anno, con la pippa turca titolare inamovibile! Squadra che pure nelle amichevoli si era vista totalmente inaffidabile e tu non provi9 i nuovi acquisti? Senza palle, oppure credi che questa squadra oggi messa in campo sia l'ideale, senza testa!

Con Giampaolo al massimo puoi attenderti, comprandogli giocatori adatti al suo modulo, un degno campionato di centroclassifica.
Se volevi una ulteriore scommessa in panchina, allora dovevi puntare su Gasperini che i giocatori li sa plasmare, fa giocare bene le sue squadre e le porta pure in CL.

Lasciamo perdere, oramai è un ulteriore anno sprecato, spero non si spandano tutti quei milioni per Correa che credo sia il pallino del "maestro del calcio", ci rimarrà sul groppone per anni....


----------



## Jazzy R&B (25 Agosto 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Devi assorbire tranquillamente, c. E tempo di vendetta



Dopo i 6-7 anni dai quali arriviamo, è come chiedere ad una spugna già impregnata all'inverosimile di assorbire ancora altri 100 litri d'acqua. Ci fossero almeno prospettive rosee per il futuro, ma non vedo manco quelle....ho proprio paura che passeremo un'altra stagione a vivacchiare tra il quinto e l'ottavo posto, con un grasso 10% di possibilità di lottare per la Champions.....sperando che Roma e Lazio cannino la seconda stagione di fila, che l'Atalanta faccia 15 punti in meno dell'anno scorso, e che non venga fuori nessuna "sorpresa" tra Torino,Fiorentina e Sampdoria.Gobbi,Inda e Napoli non le considero nemmeno perchè stanno su un altro pianeta proprio.


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2019)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] i prossimi 60€ passameli su paypal, ho un'ideuzza per usarli meglio


----------



## Walker (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se la retrocessione fosse propedeutica al fallimento e all’arrivo di un proprietario da vero Milan che possa rilanciarci davvero firmo col sangue anche subito.


Anche io, qualcuno pensa che si stia trollando ma lo dico sul serio, e poi chi ha già visto due volte in B il Milan non può avere paura di una terza volta, se dovesse servire a ripartire come Dio comanda.
Poi è ovvio che spero sia solo un esordio steccato di brutto, ma la partita che ho visto stasera è peggio delle peggiori partite della gestione Gattuso.
Non dimentichiamo inoltre che con Rino siamo rimasti in corsa per un posto in Champions fino all'ultimo minuto dell'ultima giornata di campionato.
A giudicare dall'orrore visto stasera penso che non avremo di questi "problemi" quest'anno.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Già. Stessi dubbi miei. Leonardo pur sbagliando qualche acquisto, aveva in mente un progetto ben preciso. Voleva conte e giocatori per un 4 3 3.
> Prendono Giampaolo e non comprano giocatori adatti. Ma dove vogliamo andare con trequartista adattato, seconda punta adattata, ancora con Pippoglu, borini Musacchio Calabria Rodriguez. Per questo dico tabula rasa. Non c'è altra via.



beh se voleva conte e il 4-3-3 contemporaneamente non aveve le idee tanto chiare nemmeno lui eh.


----------



## mark (25 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eppure mi sembravi molto speranzoso, già cambiato idea?



Lo sono se vedo della voglia, ma oggi è mancata la voglia di vincere.


----------



## mark (25 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> beh se voleva conte e il 4-3-3 contemporaneamente non aveve le idee tanto chiare nemmeno lui eh.



Io sono convinto che Leonardo avrebbe preso Sarri e come esterni Everton ed Olmo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Lo sono se vedo della voglia, ma oggi è mancata la voglia di vincere.


Fratello, amico rossonero... te lo dico cuore. Questi sono scarsi.


----------



## Black (25 Agosto 2019)

Che schifo di partita. Si può anche perdere, ma se decidi di schierare borini mezzala , suso trequartista e casti seconda punta non si può non attaccare l allenatore.
Pessimo esordio, spero che sia solo un episodio


----------



## sunburn (25 Agosto 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Anche io, qualcuno pensa che si stia trollando ma lo dico sul serio, e poi chi ha già visto due volte in B il Milan non può avere paura di una terza volta, se dovesse servire a ripartire come Dio comanda.
> Poi è ovvio che spero sia solo un esordio steccato di brutto, ma la partita che ho visto stasera è peggio delle peggiori partite della gestione Gattuso.
> Non dimentichiamo inoltre che con Rino siamo rimasti in corsa per un posto in Champions fino all'ultimo minuto dell'ultima giornata di campionato.
> A giudicare dall'orrore visto stasera penso che non avremo di questi "problemi" quest'anno.


Facciamo fatica a tornare competitivi partendo da un quinto posto, sicuramente ci riusciremmo andando in b/fallendo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Facciamo fatica a tornare competitivi partendo da un quinto posto, sicuramente ci riusciremmo andando in b/fallendo...



A noi serve un altro 1986 (con annesso proprietario che si pappi un Milan sull’orlo del fallimento a prezzo di saldo).

Fine.

Senza il Berlusconi di oggi (o meglio, senza uno dei tanti Berlusconi in giro oggi nel mondo) il Milan non tornerà così come non sarebbe tornato negli anni ‘80 senza il Berlusconi di allora e questo sarebbe stato il cinquantenario della seconda ed ultima Champions vinta.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che Leonardo avrebbe preso Sarri e come esterni Everton ed Olmo



troppa grazia. mi sarebbe bastato un allenatore meno blasonato da 4-3-3 e due esterni meno costosi (magari il solo olmo e un altro) da aggiungere a suso e castillejo. cessione di cutrone e punte piatek e andrè silva.


----------



## Marcolollo89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Io sono senza parole, ho visto un Milan peggiore rispetto a quello dello scorso anno (cosa difficilissima). Zero tiri in porta, zero palle giocabili a Piatek, Calhanoglu osceno, Suso non vale neanche 20.000.000 e chiedono 40.000.000, Musacchio dovrebbe essere 4 o 5 difensore, Borini Dio santo come si fa a dargli la maglia del Milan? Sono davvero demoralizzato, l'unica speranza sono 2 uscite o anche 3 con 2 ingressi più Correa ( visto che si sono invaghiti ma io ne farei a meno)...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> beh se voleva conte e il 4-3-3 contemporaneamente non aveve le idee tanto chiare nemmeno lui eh.



Conte non gioca solo con il 3 5 2 eh. In ogni caso a prescindere da tutto non abbiamo fatto un mercato da 4 3 1 2.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Conte non gioca solo con il 3 5 2 eh. In ogni caso a prescindere da tutto non abbiamo fatto un mercato.


Fixed


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Io esco di testa...
> Ma che progetto era!!!!!????!!!!!
> Prendiamo conte ed Everton!!!! Facile a dirsi, ma loro sarebbero venuti? E con cosa lo pagavi?? Dai non siate ridicoli.
> Non ci sono colpe nei protagonisti attuali, semplicemente veniamo da due anni nei quali si è sbagliato tutto.stop



Un progetto che voleva portarci a tornare competitivi. Buon divertimento con il 4 3 1 2. 
P. S. Abbiamo speso più di 100 mln questo mercato, senza fare un upgrade della squadra. Contenti voi.


----------



## mark (25 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Fratello, amico rossonero... te lo dico cuore. Questi sono scarsi.



Mi rifiuto di pensare che siano così scarsi dai, non può essere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Mi rifiuto di pensare che siano così scarsi dai, non può essere


Sono anni che facciamo schifo. Suso e Calhanoglu sono stati le disgrazie dell'anno scorsa, li hanno tenuti e li hanno messi al centro del progetto. Non credi che se le siano andate a cercare?


----------



## folletto (25 Agosto 2019)

Un inizio un po' stentato ci può stare, a maggior ragione con un allenatore molto diverso dal precedente, ma se al posto delle disgrazie dello scorso anno ci fossero stati giocatori buoni probabilmente sta partita la portavi a casa anche stentano un po'


----------



## Ambrole (25 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che Leonardo avrebbe preso Sarri e come esterni Everton ed Olmo



Everton è fuori mercato, che senso aveva trattarlo? Leonardo è un poveretto


----------



## robasten (25 Agosto 2019)

una sconfitta fuori casa con l’udinese ci può stare, rendiamoci conto che questo milan non è più il milan delle champions, se non ci si rende conto di questo partendo dalla dirigenza e finendo a noi tifosi saremo qui tutte le domeniche a farci ulcerare lo stomaco,
quella di oggi era una partita alla pari tra due squadre da metà classifica,
non è perché indossi la maglia rossonera devi per forza vincere ,
se non ci rendiamo conto di questo è meglio cambiare sport, le vittorie non vengono per grazia ricevuta o perché ti chiami milan,
adesso bisogna solo fare un campionato che ci porti in europa league e cercare di vincerla e non snobbarla come quest’anno solo perché ti chiami milan e ti sembra una coppa di serie inferiore, e col tempo e società permettendo torneremo a vincere qualcosa di importante.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

robasten ha scritto:


> una sconfitta fuori casa con l’udinese ci può stare, rendiamoci conto che questo milan non è più il milan delle champions, se non ci si rende conto di questo partendo dalla dirigenza e finendo a noi tifosi saremo qui tutte le domeniche a farci ulcerare lo stomaco,
> quella di oggi era una partita alla pari tra due squadre da metà classifica,
> non è perché indossi la maglia rossonera devi per forza vincere ,
> se non ci rendiamo conto di questo è meglio cambiare sport, le vittorie non vengono per grazia ricevuta o perché ti chiami milan,
> adesso bisogna solo fare un campionato che ci porti in europa league e cercare di vincerla e non snobbarla come quest’anno solo perché ti chiami milan e ti sembra una coppa di serie inferiore, e col tempo e società permettendo torneremo a vincere qualcosa di importante.



Se pensi che una sconfitta contro l'Udinese ci possa stare e che ormai siamo una squadra da metà classifica, come pensi di andare in Europa League per vincerla?


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Già il fatto che continui a giocare il turco potrebbe bastare come commento.

Io insisto a dire che Paquetà mezz'ala non c'incastra nulla, lo vedo forzatissimo, mi sbaglierò ma per me lui vorrebbe stare dietro le punte.

Calabria involuto nonostante già non fosse chissà chi.

Suso è da vendere, a prescindere dal modulo.

Vediamo una partita con i veri titolari e gli acquisti, ma se il mister ha già cambiato modulo la vedo nerissima.

Ah comunque la var questa settimana avrebbe già fatto abbastanza guai.


----------



## robasten (25 Agosto 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se pensi che una sconfitta contro l'Udinese ci possa stare e che ormai siamo una squadra da metà classifica, come pensi di andare in Europa League per vincerla?



Appunto, se parti con questa idea vedrai che arrivare quinti o sesti diventa un ottimo traguardo,
certo che se punti alla champion allora diventa una stagione fallimentare


----------



## Ambrole (25 Agosto 2019)

Qui il problema è che in tanti fino a ieri dicevano che la nostra rosa è migliore di quella dell'Inter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
non c'è UN nostro giocatore che sia migliore dell'omologo dell'Inter (al di là della differenza di modulo) forse giusto paqueta, da loro potrebbe giocare titolare. Come si fa a sostenere che siamo più forti di loro???? È che manca obbiettività.
Nella griglia di partenza, Juve napoli e Inter sono irraggiungibili, la Roma ci è superiore e difficilmente possiamo stare loro davanti, Lazio e atalanta ci sono superiori ma possiamo giocarcela. Razionalmente penso finiremo sesti


----------



## Walker (25 Agosto 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Qui il problema è che in tanti fino a ieri dicevano che la nostra rosa è migliore di quella dell'Inter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> non c'è UN nostro giocatore che sia migliore dell'omologo dell'Inter (al di là della differenza di modulo) forse giusto paqueta, da loro potrebbe giocare titolare. Come si fa a sostenere che siamo più forti di loro???? È che manca obbiettività.
> Nella griglia di partenza, Juve napoli e Inter sono irraggiungibili, la Roma ci è superiore e difficilmente possiamo stare loro davanti, Lazio e atalanta ci sono superiori ma possiamo giocarcela. Razionalmente penso finiremo sesti


Hai dimenticato la Fiorentina di Rocco Commisso, che avrebbe potuto diventare il nostro patron.
Specie davanti con Chiesa, Boateng e Ribery sono messi ben meglio di noi


----------



## Cataldinho (25 Agosto 2019)

L'inzio duro era prevedibile, anche se probabilmente non si immaginavano difficoltà di questa portata contro un avversario modesto, anche se, l'amichevole col Cesena aveva suscitato più di qualche allarme.

Sconfitta meritata, il Milan ha fatto davvero schifo, ma c'è anche un dettaglio che la pessima prestazione sembra oscurare. Come spesso è accaduto negli ultimi anni, il Milan gioca con un regolamento ad hoc. Con il nuovo regolamento il "fallo" di samir era punibile col calcio di rigore, ma ovviamente, l'arbitro ha preferito utilizzare il regolamento vecchio. Ovviamente come sempre, la società muta.


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Agosto 2019)

Non l'ho vista perché ero fuori,ma ho letto che siamo davvero messi maluccio. Siamo un cantiere aperto d'altronde,si sapeva. Coraggio,sarà dura anche quest'anno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Non l'ho vista perché ero fuori,ma ho letto che siamo davvero messi maluccio. Siamo un cantiere aperto d'altronde,si sapeva. Coraggio,sarà dura anche quest'anno.



Ti consiglio di andare a leggere le dichiarazioni di Giampaolo e sul suo cambio di modulo.
Altro che cantiere aperto, qua siamo nel caos più totale dopo solo 1 giornata.


----------



## hsl (26 Agosto 2019)

Si riparte da dove ci eravamo lasciati, tra bestemmie e fegato a pezzi. Io non mi aspettavo miracoli sinceramente, ma nemmeno una prestazione da neopromossa. I giocatori che abbiamo, per carità, fanno pena, ma spesso e volentieri nelle passate stagioni hanno dimostrato che possono giocarsela. Oggi niente cuore, zero grinta e zero idee. Sono molto deluso.. mi auguro che le cose migliorino altrimenti finirà peggio della stagione con Superpippo in panchina.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Agosto 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio di andare a leggere le dichiarazioni di Giampaolo e sul suo cambio di modulo.
> Altro che cantiere aperto, qua siamo nel caos più totale dopo solo 1 giornata.



Grazie, appena fatto. Anche quelle sono una botta di vita!


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2019)

Spettacolo tristissimo. Ma la Dacia Arena mi è proprio piaciuta, uno stadio moderno, comodo, bello. E qui capisci che se uno stadio piccolo di provincia fa questo effetto, uno stadio del Milan da Milan sarebbe una cosa pazzesca....quello è il futuro e non si può più esitare.


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Agosto 2019)

Donnarumma e l'unico che si salva. Per il resto tutti da cessi, non c'e propio idea, uno che sa giocare, passare la palla, siamo sempre con il retropassagi.


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma e l'unico che si salva. Per il resto tutti da cessi, non c'e propio idea, uno che sa giocare, passare la palla, siamo sempre con il retropassagi.



Quando capiranno che il calcio è cambiato forse si migliorerà. 
Nel calcio attuale devi avere un minimo di 7 giocatori capaci di saltare l'avversario.
I due esterni, le due mezzale, i due terzini e la punta.

Poi se hai pure il regista capace di farlo allora tanto meglio. 
Da noi si passano la palla perché non possono fare altro. Non sono capaci di fare altro. Il dribbling non sanno nemmeno cosa significa. Sono giocatori di un altra era geologica quando era il pallone a dovere viaggiare e i giocatori erano più lenti, c'era più tempo e spazio per fare "la giocata". 
Qui siamo nel calcio più veloce di sempre, con un atletismo mostruoso, con tempi infimi per giocare la palla, dove la densità la fa da padrone... 
O riesci a creare superiorità numerica e così fai saltare le marcature o sei sterile e giochi come a handball... Solo passaggi in orizzontale.

Non abbiamo bisogno di tecnica. Abbiamo bisogno di TECNICA IN MOVIMENTO. Cosa ben diversa.


----------



## Manue (26 Agosto 2019)

La cosa peggiore è che ormai sembra una cosa normale, perdere. 
Sono ancora in ferie e sentire le persone commentare la partita del Milan dicendo “ha perso? E vabbé...” è il termometro della dimensione in cui ci troviamo ora. 

I giocatori del Milan purtroppo sono mediocri, tendente allora scarso...

Davvero per me nessuno dei nostri sarebbe titolare in un top club


----------



## Marcolollo89 (26 Agosto 2019)

Forse e dico forse, solo Donnarumma e Romagnoli potrebbero giocare titolari nei primi 10 club d'Europa. Paqueta anche ma nel suo ruolo naturale, che sicuramente non è la mezzala...


----------



## robasten (26 Agosto 2019)

Marcolollo89 ha scritto:


> Forse e dico forse, solo Donnarumma e Romagnoli potrebbero giocare titolari nei primi 10 club d'Europa. Paqueta anche ma nel suo ruolo naturale, che sicuramente non è la mezzala...



Se paperumma non avesse raiola come agente e non avesse esordito a 16 anni sarebbe il secondo portiere della Spal,
chiediamoci come è possibile fare esordire un sedicenne e farlo diventare titolare,
forse al real madrid sarebbe successo?
Probabilmente è successo al milan perché si è ritrovato in un milan tra i più scarsi della sua storia ed in più è stato montato dai media ( pagati da raiola)
si tratta di portiere discreto e niente più


----------



## Goro (26 Agosto 2019)

Non c'è velocità, non c'è fisicità, non c'è nulla di nulla in questa squadra...


----------



## Molenko (26 Agosto 2019)

robasten ha scritto:


> Se paperumma non avesse raiola come agente e non avesse esordito a 16 anni sarebbe il secondo portiere della Spal,
> chiediamoci come è possibile fare esordire un sedicenne e farlo diventare titolare,
> forse al real madrid sarebbe successo?
> Probabilmente è successo al milan perché si è ritrovato in un milan tra i più scarsi della sua storia ed in più è stato montato dai media ( pagati da raiola)
> si tratta di portiere discreto e niente più



La parata su Lasagna non la fa nessuno al mondo. Un campione abbiamo, neanche lo apprezziamo.


----------



## robasten (26 Agosto 2019)

Ecco un esempio di come la penso :

DA CORSERA
“ udinese milan le pagelle - senza donnarumma finiva peggio “
...stilate le pagelle, donnarumma voto 6,5 senza di lui finiva peggio ...

Ecco un esempio di come raiola e il suo ufficio marketing cerca di salvare i suoi “ prodotti “ da una partita in cui tutti hanno fatto una partita insufficiente, 
il gol è entrato sul suo palo , il problema è che i suoi riflessi e il suo peso non gli permettono di tuffarsi in tempo per respingere la palla, semplicemente resta li a guardarla entrare,
un esempio di come l’ufficio marketing di raiola promuove i suoi “prodotti “
ovviamente tutto questo ha dei costi e da qui si capisce il perché dietro i suoi calciatori girano cifre esorbitanti


----------



## Milo (26 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> La parata su Lasagna non la fa nessuno al mondo. Un campione abbiamo, neanche lo apprezziamo.



La pensò esattamente come te, stanno a guardare una parata non sicura e non guardano il fanno che ha avrà fatto 20 parate (che nemmeno l’empoli concede quei tiri) compreso quel miracolo.


----------



## robasten (26 Agosto 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> La pensò esattamente come te, stanno a guardare una parata non sicura e non guardano il fanno che ha avrà fatto 20 parate (che nemmeno l’empoli concede quei tiri) compreso quel miracolo.



Non vorrei che anche qui girino “stipendiati” dalla agenzia marketing di Raiola 
scherzo ovviamente 
comunque sono punti di vista, io ritengo i soldi buttati per donnarumma uno spreco assurdo, tutto qui, con quello che spendiamo per lui gli aggiungi qualche mln in più e vai a prendere un Top ma davvero Top in mezzo al campo che ci serve come il pane


----------



## Milo (26 Agosto 2019)

robasten ha scritto:


> Non vorrei che anche qui girino “stipendiati” dalla agenzia marketing di Raiola &#55357;&#56832;
> scherzo ovviamente &#55357;&#56833;
> comunque sono punti di vista, io ritengo i soldi buttati per donnarumma uno spreco assurdo, tutto qui, con quello che spendiamo per lui gli aggiungi qualche mln in più e vai a prendere un Top ma davvero Top in mezzo al campo che ci serve come il pane



Non puntavo nessuno direttamente ovviamente, e sono punti di vista.

Rimango dell’idea che gigio è uno dei pochissimi decenti, del costo non mi tange proprio, abbiamo dato mln a montolivo mai utilizzato, uguale bertolacci, li diamo al turco, li prende reina che fa il secondo... ma la gente si schifa se li prende lui che gioca e spesso fa i miracoli...

Io rispetto tutti ma non vi capisco proprio.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Agosto 2019)

Non mi aspettavo da Giampaolo tre centrocampisti tutti e tre fuori ruolo.

Ha le scusanti che Kessiè forse è già ceduto (grazie a Dio) e Bennacer è in ritardo di condizione come Krunic.

Urge un centrocampista completo, un terzino destro perchè Calabria è imbarazzante, e una seconda punta forte.


Donnarumma 7 evita la figuraccia
Calabria 4,5 imbarazzante
Romagnoli 6 
Musacchio 5,5
Rodriguez 5,5
Calhanoglu 5
Paquetà 4,5 penoso
Borini 5
Suso 5
Piatek 4,5
Castillejo 5

Kessiè 5
R.Leao 5,5
Bennacer 6


----------



## Goro (26 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> La parata su Lasagna non la fa nessuno al mondo. Un campione abbiamo, neanche lo apprezziamo.



Senza contare sulla bomba di Fofana che sarebbe finita in porta senza deviazione lui era già lì pronto come un gatto


----------



## Goro (26 Agosto 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quando capiranno che il calcio è cambiato forse si migliorerà.
> Nel calcio attuale devi avere un minimo di 7 giocatori capaci di saltare l'avversario.
> I due esterni, le due mezzale, i due terzini e la punta.
> 
> ...



Questo post mi fa venire esattamente in mente il Liverpool, che sarebbe la squadra perfetta da prendere ad esempio, invece della FC LUMACHE che è il nostro riferimento odierno


----------



## robasten (26 Agosto 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non puntavo nessuno direttamente ovviamente, e sono punti di vista.
> 
> Rimango dell’idea che gigio è uno dei pochissimi decenti, del costo non mi tange proprio, abbiamo dato mln a montolivo mai utilizzato, uguale bertolacci, li diamo al turco, li prende reina che fa il secondo... ma la gente si schifa se li prende lui che gioca e spesso fa i miracoli...
> 
> Io rispetto tutti ma non vi capisco proprio.



Ovviamente anche io rispetto ogni punto di vista verso i giocatori,
sono come le donne, a chi piace bruna a chi bionda e a chi basta che respiri 
semplicemente a me non piace,
ricordo a san siro bordate di fischi verso seedorf, fai te, ad avercene adesso di giocatori cosi


----------



## Walker (26 Agosto 2019)

robasten ha scritto:


> Ovviamente anche io rispetto ogni punto di vista verso i giocatori,
> sono come le donne, a chi piace bruna a chi bionda e a chi basta che respiri
> semplicemente a me non piace,
> ricordo a san siro bordate di fischi verso seedorf, fai te, ad avercene adesso di giocatori cosi


Sulle "furbate" ai limiti della delinquenza del panzone ingordo sfondi una porta aperta, ma criticare Gigio anche sul versante "riflessi" mi pare ridicolo, viste le tante paratone miracolose che ha fatto in questi anni, dimostrando una reattività fuori dal comune, specie per uno di quasi due metri...


----------



## robasten (26 Agosto 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Sulle "furbate" ai limiti della delinquenza del panzone ingordo sfondi una porta aperta, ma criticare Gigio anche sul versante "riflessi" mi pare ridicolo, viste le tante paratone miracolose che ha fatto in questi anni, dimostrando una reattività fuori dal comune, specie per uno di quasi due metri...



Ripeto che sono punti di vista, 
non è quasi mai determinante, a volte lo è stato ma sempre poca cosa se pensi che i donnarumma brothers ci costano 8 mln annui,
i nostri cugini con handanovic cosa avrebbero dovuto fare? una statua alla pinetina? lui si che è stato quasi sempre determinante per l’inter,
in soldoni se al posto sua c’era reina titolare forse non sarebbe cambiato nulla, anzi forse vista l’esperienza ci avremmo giadagnato,
questo è il mio pensiero, con quei soldi ripeto ci paghi un top player affermato e non una scommessa


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io sono pronto ad accettare una sconfitta. L'allenatore è nuovo, la rosa è più o meno quella mal assortita dello scorso anno, ci son tanti giocatori nuiovi da inserire. Se partiamo subito con le pretese delle vittorie è peggio quindi mettetevi subito l'animo in pace.



Scritto una settimana fa, dopo la partita a Cesena.

Al di là degli azzardi, della cocciutaggine, di Giampaolo nel riproporre la stessa formazione, il riproporla esattamente ha permesso all'Udinese di impostare la partita sapendo esattamente come affrontarci. Quindi magari un cambio di modulo, un'invenzione dell'ultim'ora avrebbe magari sparigliato le carte.
Intanto c'è da registrare l'ennesimo arbitraggio contro, che in una partita piuttosto equilibrata ha inciso, dando inerzia all'Udine che non vedevano mai un giallo, frenando i nostri con ammonizioni a go-go, lasciando che ci prendessero letteralmente a schiaffi, negando un rigore che date le ultime regole era sacrosanto - poi dando rimessa dal fondo quindi negando palesemente che ci sia stato un contatto con la palla!
Se gli arbitraggi rimangono questi non vedo come si possa ambire al 4° posto.


----------



## Walker (27 Agosto 2019)

robasten ha scritto:


> Ripeto che sono punti di vista,
> non è quasi mai determinante, a volte lo è stato ma sempre poca cosa se pensi che i donnarumma brothers ci costano 8 mln annui,
> i nostri cugini con handanovic cosa avrebbero dovuto fare? una statua alla pinetina? lui si che è stato quasi sempre determinante per l’inter,
> in soldoni se al posto sua c’era reina titolare forse non sarebbe cambiato nulla, anzi forse vista l’esperienza ci avremmo giadagnato,
> questo è il mio pensiero, con quei soldi ripeto ci paghi un top player affermato e non una scommessa


Si ho capito il tuo concetto, sono anch'io d'accordo che vendendo Donnarumma si sarebbe potuto fare un acquisto importante dove abbiamo più bisogno e con Reina in porta non saremmo stati messi certo male, purtroppo come detto anche in altre occasioni c'è da fare i conti con gente che andrebbe espulsa dal mondo del calcio, ovviamente certi procuratori, ed in particolare la sanguisuga che gestisce il nostro...


----------



## robasten (27 Agosto 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Si ho capito il tuo concetto, sono anch'io d'accordo che vendendo Donnarumma si sarebbe potuto fare un acquisto importante dove abbiamo più bisogno e con Reina in porta non saremmo stati messi certo male, purtroppo come detto anche in altre occasioni c'è da fare i conti con gente che andrebbe espulsa dal mondo del calcio, ovviamente certi procuratori, ed in particolare la sanguisuga che gestisce il nostro...



Perfetto il tuo discorso, ma io non darei tutta la colpa a raiola, in fondo lui fa il suo lavoro, prende un ragazzino promessa e lo gestisce fino a fargli guadagnare 7 mln annui più il fratello 1 mln, che altro potrebbe fare di più ?
In fondo donnarumma non è un ostaggio preda di raiola, è liberissimo di cambiare procuratore, semplicemente gli va bene lui, e chiamalo fesso, chi altri avrebbe fatto guadagnare queste cifre alla famiglia donnarumma ? Con questo ingaggio possono vivere di rendita per 8 generazioni, 
se il milan avesse una società vera e non una holding che raccatta società in pre-fallimento forse lo avrebbe gestito diversamente, e secondo me sarebbe già alla juve,
purtroppo ce li sorbiremo per molto tempo lui e raiola


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Agosto 2019)

la partita l'ho vosta zu DAZm una schifezza totale da parte nostra, l'udinese correva il doppio, i nostri lentissimi una cosa imbarazzante,
quest'anno faremo ancora peggio.
Con questi giocatori non ho speranze. Piatek ha avuto una stagione perfetta efordse non la ripetera' mai piu' in vita sua.
Nessun acquisto finora bbiamo azzecato e i nuovi non mi convincono propio anche se non li ho visti giocare, ma uno come bennacer con un 1,45 cm di altezza dove vuole andare?


----------



## Black (27 Agosto 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quando capiranno che il calcio è cambiato forse si migliorerà.
> Nel calcio attuale devi avere un minimo di 7 giocatori capaci di saltare l'avversario.
> I due esterni, le due mezzale, i due terzini e la punta.
> 
> ...





da stampare e appendere a Casa Milan sperando che qualcuno lo capisca prima o poi


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2019)

*La probabile formazione del Milan in base alle ultime news

4-3-3 o 4-3-2-1

Donnarumma
Calabria (Conti)
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Rodriguez (Calabria)
Kessie
Bennacer
Paquetà
Suso
Calhanoglu (Leao)
Piatek*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan in base alle ultime news
> 
> 4-3-3 o 4-3-2-1
> 
> ...


Topic sbagliato


----------

